# How Long Have You Been Kniting



## flea_7943 (May 31, 2011)

I started knitting as a child ... over 30 years now .. back to knitting for new grandson .. :-D


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I started 35 years ago, stopped for awhile, and picked it up again about 7 years ago. (glad to see that I had not forgotten how to do it.)


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Knitting: since the spring of 1954, taught by my grandmother, after I pestered her into it.

Crochet: since the summer of 1954, by my mother, who didn't want to be outdone by _her_ mother!

I turned 8 that year.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

I started learning around Thanksgiving of 2010


----------



## Squirrelcat (Jan 25, 2011)

My mother taught me when I was a little girl (somewhere between 7 and 8), I'm now 36 and have been steadily knitting for about 8 years now. In between there I'd pick it up here and there, but never stuck until I got involved with the Society for Creative Anachronism. Now it's something I can't stop doing... in the car, at parties, wherever I can get away with it (my boyfriend is very supportive, but there are a few instances he's put his foot down...lol). I even got to knit on the beach for the first time ever two weeks ago!  Brought stuff that was easy to toss in the washer, and it was in a plastic bag to help keep sand out.
Hopefully I never stop knitting ever again! The month I spent recently with my left arm tied to my side (broken collar bone) was killer for me - couldn't knit for the first two weeks, then it was knit for a few minutes and take a long break. Now I'm two and a half months into this and healing - and back to knitting whenever I can!


----------



## BrieElizabeth (Jul 9, 2011)

I learned by myself. This summer. And I have taught my mother how to crochet this summer as well,but it first started when I was 8 or 9 and I was taught by my grandmother who pasted a away a few years after that.


----------



## trudes (Feb 3, 2011)

70 years ago. My grandmother taught me. All children (girl) in Germany had to learn early. I also had to tat to pass eighth grade.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

I learned to crochet in February and knit in April (2011). I guess I have a lot of "catching up" to do LOL.


----------



## BrieElizabeth (Jul 9, 2011)

Lol. I think I do to!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

trudes said:


> 70 years ago. My grandmother taught me. All children (girl) in Germany had to learn early. I also had to tat to pass eighth grade.


I wonder if returning to giving such lessons at an early age might 'cure' the seeming flood of kids with ADHD, etc.??


----------



## Katie Largent (Apr 7, 2011)

I started knitting at age 7 or 8, sometime in the late 1940's. I knitted off and on over the years, barely knitted at all during the 35 years I lived in Miami, because it's SO HOT there; and then I started again when I moved to Virginia 6 years ago. I've never been a full-time knitter or had multiple, multiple projects like many of you, but I knit pretty well and have won several prizes at the Prince William County fair. (Please allow me to brag ...)


----------



## Bean (Jul 4, 2011)

I took a class in high school at the YWCA in the 60's.....my first scarf was made there.


----------



## rosaposa13 (May 11, 2011)

i learned to crochet from my Great Grandma when i was about 8 years old, she taught me to do chain stitch, then passed away before I visited her for the next lesson.I had to wait until I was 22 and learned at a local craft group. I only do basic crochet but I do love it. I learned to knit at a fairly young age from my mother and teacher at school.

I agree with you Jessica Jean, if kids were able to do knit or crochet etc their idle hands would be busy and they would appreciate the effort that goes into making things. I know that around here nobody seems to have time to teach them these skills anymore and most Mothers and Fathers can't knit or crochet anyway....where is a grandma when you need one.


----------



## wickedfun (Jul 2, 2011)

I started knitting in November 2009...crochet a month before that.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

knitting 30+ years, off and on, and self-taught.....and my principal actually taught a class quilting this past year...they loved it, boys and girls alike...I think it is a great idea..I see so many crafts that are endangered of becoming a "lost art" if we don't actively teach it to the new generations coming up


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> knitting 30+ years, off and on, and self-taught.....and my principal actually taught a class quilting this past year...they loved it, boys and girls alike...I think it is a great idea..I see so many crafts that are endangered of becoming a "lost art" if we don't actively teach it to the new generations coming up


It's not for fear of losing the craft that I wish kids were taught. It's for their own mental health! Stressors in school. Stressors on bleeping FaceBook. Even their video gaming is a stressor! When and where are they supposed to learn the value of relaxation? Contemplation? Patience? Delayed gratification? There are enough books and online resources that I no fear whatsoever of the crafts of handknitting and crochet being lost. I fear our kids and theirs are losing something even more precious: their minds.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

i def'ly agree with the need to learn delayed gratification... it is getting worse and worse...


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

I have been knitting for 70 years. Taught by an aunt who knitted at high speed.

Distinctly remember knitting a pair of navy ankle socks with a checkered cuff and listening to " The Grand National" (horse race) on the radio about 1943.

Took to spinning my own yarn in the 80's,90's. Reverted to purchasing yarn since 2000 and now have more yarn than time in which to knit it all up.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Not long enough, by any means!!!!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

My mum taught me when I was about 8-9 I have been knitting and crocheting ever since.35+ years


----------



## Nanamedina (May 5, 2011)

My grandmother taught me when I was 6, I had braces on my legs at the time and she taught me so I would have something to do when everyone else was riding horses, I've Knit/crocheted pretty much ever since then with pauses for Kids or Husbands job movments (Army) but it has always been what kept me sane. I have 9 grand children and have taught all how to knit (girls and boys)


----------



## wildflower (Jul 20, 2011)

I began knitting at age 16 when I asked a neighbor to help me knit a sweater for my first boyfriend. I am now 66 - soon 2 B 67 in February. I usually find that friends and buyers like the SIMPLE ITEMS the best - so I usually do not go for
advanced patterns. I have done SOCKS only once - instructor told me if you learn to knit socks you can knit anything. I still have difficulty with some stitches and patterns. I usually keep something simple on the needles every day.
And the STASH? Let's not go there.


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

My mother taught me to knit when I was very young. I'm now 66rs young. I had a gap for a few years when I was a teenager, then I made sweaters for myself, then my two children, then my 3 grandchildren. Now I make dolls. I cannot imagine NOT knitting. I can't watch television without knitting!


----------



## Suzannet (Jul 21, 2011)

I have been knitting and crocheting for about 50 years (goodness that makes me feel old). I was taught by 2 maiden aunties who could make almost anything. one of the aunties is still knitting at 86.
My favourite type of knitting is Aran - I love the patterns.


----------



## jbagnall (Jun 14, 2011)

since before i went to primary school and i am now 63


----------



## Didi (Jun 22, 2011)

I have been knitting for 59 years. I knit every day. I am currently making a blanket for my mother's 86th birthday.


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Was about 10 and am going on 81. You do the math. LOL


----------



## tatsfieldknitter (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh the anguish - trying to knit 2 rows a week of a knit only scarf for my Brownies badge. I was 7ish then and as I'm now 67 I can't beat Trudes 70 years, but I reckon 60 years is not bad. I have never not had something on the go all that time. When my hands start to ache with knitting I turn to crochet and make blankets out of all the leftover yarns. (I don't suffer from ADHD and I never had an ASBO so perhaps Trudes has a point. (ps cannot get my 36 year old daughter to knit but I've got 4 grandaughters who may soon be targeted!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I learned to knit in 5th grade, at the age of 10. I knitted a lot during high school, but did very little until 2 years ago when I retired. Now, I'm obsessed. I never just sit; always have a project in my hands! I can do the basic crochet stitches, but knitting is my thing!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I learned somewhere between age 8 and 10 when I received a "how to knit" kit as a Christmas gift. I knit the scarf from the kit and then did some doll blankets, but then gave it up somewhere in my early teens (many other uses for babysitting money). I picked it up again after getting married - my MIL was a great knitter and my SIL plus my sister showed me how to crochet. I've been off and on every since - but now that I have a grandson to knit for, I'm back ON in a big way.

Recently was going through my MIL knitting basket and there's a booklet in there from 1960's that has the same pattern for that first scarf!!


----------



## kikimoo (Jun 26, 2011)

I started in primary school knitting scarfs and did my first cardigan(with mums help) at 10 years old..I taught my grandaughter last year when she was 8 yr


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I have been knitting for about 65 years my gran taught me.I have offered to teach at a local school[ Children about 8 years]But it was pointed out Knitting needles can be dangerouse.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

I learned to crochet 45 years ago, taught by a co-worker. Learned to knit in 2010 from great gals at one of the Stitch and Bitch groups I belong to. Love every minute of both.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jemima said:


> I have been knitting for about 65 years my gran taught me.I have offered to teach at a local school[Children about 8 years]But it was pointed out Knitting needles can be dangerouse.


*Blech!* And I suppose it's quite impossible to stab or poke out eyes with a pencil or the compass from a geometry set, eh?

Pencil-headed, ass-covering,blithering idiots are what's appointed to teach our kids now!!! :hunf:


----------



## NyackGal (Apr 5, 2011)

Since I was 18...now 67,but I took off years at a time.My main projects are sweaters for my twin grandkids(now almost 12),but I can't wait to try socks.I've done bulky slipper socks,but I want to do the real deal-4 needle, turn the heel ,socks.I need to keep challenging myself!


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

My girlfriend has been knitting over 50 years now. She knits scarves for the homeless. I mentioned I wanted to learn about 4 years ago so she got me some needles, yarn and a Leisure Arts book and I took it from there. If I got stuck I would ask for help. She sticks with knit & purl and doesn't want to try other stitches. I've surpassed her as I try other stitches (thanks in part to this site). I've learned to cable as well as yo's, K2tog., etc. Maybe some day I can get my friend to expand her horizon! I love trying new things!


----------



## Deka (Jun 8, 2011)

I've been knitting on and off for 40+ years. Starting in a 4-H group as a youngster. Made headbands and made a yellow baby sweater that I entered in our county fair. I remember the seams didn't match but I did get a ribbon for completion. I laugh when I think of how my sweater looked.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

YOU MAY BE RIGHT. 
adhd wasn't heard of when I was a kid. We learnt sewing,knitting and cooking in school, the boys did carpentry and metalwork. 
all these things gone now,


----------



## GGailS (May 23, 2011)

I started knitting when I was 4 1/2 years old - a yellow sweater for my doll. I am 68 years old now & have yet to put my needles down - working on a sweater for my daughter-in-law for Christmas now. Sweaters & afghans are MY thing & lately Barbie Doll clothes for my grand-daughter!


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

I also have been knitting for over 30 years.


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

I was in my late teens, taught by a friend, and I am so glad I learned. My mother did not knit or crochet. So much therapy in such a little effort!


----------



## Hsummergal (May 19, 2011)

I was taught to knit by a neighbor when I was 11 years old. I am 87 now and still knitting. I knit for the Red Cross during WW2. We were given the yarn and 21 days to finish the project. I now knit for Socks For Soldiers.


----------



## kathieb111 (May 18, 2011)

I taught myself when I was about 12 years old....that was 50 years ago! Also taught myself crochet when I was about 14 or so....Still enjoy it!


----------



## starseeker (May 17, 2011)

I learned to knit at about 7 or 8, and haven't stopped. I am 50 now. I wish I had kept count of the number of items I have knitted, it would be interesting to know.

I learned to crochet too, and I do love that as well, but can only really do flowers for my hats or granny blankets and squares, never really got good enough at it to follow a pattern properly. Knitting is always my first love.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I sort of taught myself when I was 9 while watching my Mother and playing with her needles and yarn. She was pregnant with twins. I am left handed and knit that way. She said she wished she had taught me right handed. She made sure to teach my left handed sister to knit right handed. I am the only one who kept it up. I am 67.
My Mother used to knit for a store in town. She was a fast knitter. One day when she was in the hospital recovering from surgery I took her some yarn and needles and pattern for a sweater I wanted to wear to the football game the next day. I went to see her after school and the sweater was done for the Friday night football game. The nurses were amazed. She said it was easy because she didn't have the 6 of us around. She was a fast knitter. I am a bit slower becaues I throw my yarn.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

My grandniece, Dylan (8, taking meds for ADD) wants to learn to knit. Maybe we should start earlier rather than later! She loves crafts and has done some needlework. We were at the pool and had one of those cheap water balls (a football) that the seam came out of the first day we used it. I was going to sew it up but decided that she could do it herself. I told her to ask Nana (my sister) to show her how to do it. My sister got her started (4 stitches) and Dylan finished it up. She did a great job on it. She was proud of herself - next time I picked her up to go to the pool she came running out to show it to me. Maybe she is ready to learn to knit!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> knitting 30+ years, off and on, and self-taught.....and my principal actually taught a class quilting this past year...they loved it, boys and girls alike...I think it is a great idea..I see so many crafts that are endangered of becoming a "lost art" if we don't actively teach it to the new generations coming up


Bring the crafts into the schools - art class, extracurricular activities, any way - keep the kids busy and show them the excitement of creativity and seeing their things being worn by others or themselves. Creating things is so much better than drinking or drugs. Their minds will develop the right way through the work and perfection involved and they'll be able to move right into the adult world without messing up.


----------



## normamckone (May 22, 2011)

During WWII we were friends with a Jewish family and their Grandma taught me to knit. We were Christians and we shared BOTH families holidays and I will be forever grateful to her. Some things are meant to be shared.Guess that makes it about 70 years. I think I win! LOL


----------



## Karen G (Jun 13, 2011)

My mother "showed" me how to knit when I was around 7 or 8 yrs old in 1969ish...I was into MANY crafts then...loom potholders, crochet, boondoggles, etc. So I didn't stay "committed" to knitting or anything really. Then in my early 20s I thought I would try a scarf and with babies under tow...didn't stick with it. THEN around 1999, (age 40) I started to knit again and have faithfully stayed with it have learned ALOT from online videos and my Mom even taught me to do socks about 6 years ago...when I was ready! Now I knit for my grandson as well.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> trudes said:
> 
> 
> > 70 years ago. My grandmother taught me. All children (girl) in Germany had to learn early. I also had to tat to pass eighth grade.
> ...


I have been ADHD all my life, and I am 55. I am also an avid knitter. I think you mean, would it help the growing number of ADD kids and yes, it's one tool in our arsenal, but it isn't a cure. There is no cure only ways of helping students to cope and learn in a different style so that they can exist in mainstream society and be successful. I am also a teacher of 30+ years and I have many students who have learned to knit from noon hour classes, or from a grandparent. I learned from my mother and in Girl Scouts when I was very young and just kept at it until I could produce simple items. I have knitting since I was about 10 so that is over 40 years, the last 15 pretty constant.


----------



## Violetmae (Apr 30, 2011)

I learn to knit when I was 18, my mother taught me. I taught myself to crochet when I was about 35 and picked them both up, on and off until about 2 years ago when I became obsessed with keeping my hands and mind busy. I think that is because I had become retired and I am not the type to just sit idle. Ohh, by the way I am on my way to be 65.


----------



## lolly1 (Jun 8, 2011)

My grandmother taught me to knit when I was 14 yrs old (46 yrs.ago)! I left it for awhile and the last two years started again. I do a lot of knitting for charity. I live in S. Fl. and don't have too many opportunities to wear knitted items, but truly enjoy knitting for those who need it.


----------



## oldmanknitting (Jul 26, 2011)

I've been Loom Knitting for a couple of years; I'm now 61. Never too late to teach an old dog...can't get the hang of needles, however.


----------



## furgee (May 30, 2011)

I wanted to learn how to crochet lace on hankies and my grandma showed me. Back then (1960) I don't recall seeing crochet patterns so grandma said I should learn to knit also. I recall making hats and scarfs for family and friends. Made my first sweater when I was about 13, a sky blue pullover with raglan sleeves. Then came the afgan craze and I always made crochet ones. To this day I have never knitted an afgan. My kids grew up with hand made mittens, hats and sweaters. Now I have a new grandson, my first grandchild, so I am enjoying looking for things to make for his first winter. Sadly not one of my 4 girls have ever asked to learn knit or crochet. I asked so many times but there was no interest from any of them. But they have never been shy to ask for something.


----------



## ozgal (Jun 21, 2011)

I learned to knit around 7-8 yrs of age after my father made me a "french knitting" gadget with an empty cotton reel studded with tiny nails. I think they are called knitting nancy ? This intrigued me so much I begged my mother to teach me to knit with knitting needles. I knitted a lot in my early 20's and have come back to knitting with gusto since retiring last year. I find it a wonderful way to relax. I have given my granddaughters knitting nancies to encourage their interest.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

I have mentioned this before on other topics, but I knit in meetings, in church (many of us do), in the car, while watching tv, etc. If my hands are moving then I am calmer and can focus on what ever else is going on. I still take my daily meds for ADHD. As in all of these, they are tools to help us adjust to a different learning style and to work in mainstream society successfully. I encourage anyone who wants to teach a child to knit, to do so. But by the same mean, if the child can't handle sitting, gets frustrated quickly, and may not handle the needles responsibly, then it might be wiser to wait a bit, or at least choose smaller items that will be successful earlier. 
I was approached by a fellow teacher to help a student to learn to knit in an attempt to calm him in school, but those first lessons and projects require focus and the student can not be expected to focus on class at the same time. In addition, the child already had a violent streak that made me hesitate giving him a set of needles that could be used in a dangerous way. He is now serving time for killing our principal. I am glad I went with my instincts. :thumbup:


----------



## MimiLBI (Apr 8, 2011)

I learned to knit when I was in high school (many years ago!), gave it up while raising four children, and returned to this fine craft, now to knit for my grandchildren! It amazed me how easily I returned to a skill that had remained dormant for so many years. I very much enjoy visiting yarn shops while traveling and bringing home "souvenirs" from my trips. My stash is growing! I look forward to sharing this skill with my little granddaughter, who is 3 and already "knitting" with her Mimi.


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

My grandmother taught me to knit at the age of 12. I have been hooked ever since, 50 years. I knitted all thru school plus my mother started knitting again. We stay up late on weekends knitting sweaters. Some of my best childhood memories. A friend at work taught me to crochet when I was pregnant for my son, 39 years ago. I thank God every day for my grandmother and mother for handing down their love of knitting.
Queenmawmaw/Wanda


----------



## ingrid krysiak (Jun 5, 2011)

hallo trude,im from germany aswell.istarted tocrochet inschool ateight, istill remember if we held the crochehook the wrong way our teacher would hit us with her stick,of course now iholded the way i like we also learnt knitting at that age, im going onto 70 now,so i done alot inmylife time


----------



## Amma (Mar 29, 2011)

I've been knitting for 62 years. My mom started my sister and I and when we got TV we were not allowed to just sit and watch TV we had to be doing some kind of needle work. Still today when I go to a ball game, watch TV, go to a swim meet, etc. I have my bag ready to go


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

When I was 7 or 8, I asked for a Little Red Spinning Wheel for Christmas. Do you remember those? All it did was make i-cords. I used to make "braided rugs" for my doll house. Then when I was about 12, a new girl came to my school. I used to love to watch her knit. Because my mother was not a crafty person, she would not go out and buy me knitting needles and yarn. I found one knitting needle in my grandmother's things (why didn't she teach my mother?). For the second needle I took a plastic flagpole from my brother's Motorific slot car set. The first thing I made was a sweater for my Barbie doll. It was yellow. I still have it (and all my Barbies). I learned to crochet when I was 18 by watching a lady on a bus on my way to work. That was in 1974. I'm 39 now. lol


----------



## cindylou1 (May 24, 2011)

I think I was about 12 or 13. The Pastor's wife is the one who taught me the basics (garter and stockinette) but we didn't get into patterns or anything else. I kind of taught myself that stuff. Would like to learn cables but haven't had the time/patience yet. Maybe one day.... Let's see.... that means I have been knitting for about 40years.... off and on. 
I am looking for a project now but haven't found the right "something" yet..... :lol:


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Knitting: since the spring of 1954, taught by my grandmother, after I pestered her into it.
> 
> Crochet: since the summer of 1954, by my mother, who didn't want to be outdone by _her_ mother!
> 
> I turned 8 that year.


Jessica-Jean...

You can't possibly have been even been born in 1954! That is your photo, right?


----------



## Willowpattern (Jul 16, 2011)

I have been knitting since my mother taught me at the age of 4. Taught myself to crochet about 10 years ago. I do agree that children nowadays do not have enough interests to channel their energy into and that if they were taught some kind of handicraft it might do them the world of good.


----------



## puppies (May 24, 2011)

I started knitting when I was 8 years old. I'm now 68. When my children were small, I made all their sweaters, but they had to have a design of some sort. Did not like to do just plain knitting. I've done Snoopy-Big Bird- Cookie Monster-Humpty Dumpty-Mary had a little lamb plus Fisherman Knits.The more complicated the better. I love doing cables of all sorts.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

I was a little girl during WW II. My mother was given free yarn to help knit for the soldiers. I loved watching her, and she taught me. That was about 70 years ago! I have posted some items I made over 50 years ago...sure has been a great ride!!!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I learned to knit and crochet as a kid. When my sister and I were little Grammy would hand us a ball of yarn and some needles and taught us the basics of knitting. I didn't get serious about it until I was pregnant with my daughter, but did more crochet than knit. Then I went through a phase of about 3 years where I only crocheted doilies. I was so crazy that in the early part of this decade I saw a photo of a doily that was called "Painted Doily" and had to do that. It was made using 6 strands of sewing thread in three different colors and every 10 rows you would change out one color for a different color. You started with all 6 strands as the same color working to 3 strands of the 1st color and 3 strands of the 2nd color then moving to 3 strands of the 2nd color and 3 strands of the 3rd color and eventually all 3 strands of the 3rd color. Very hard on the eyes. Wish I could still do that because it was really different and beautiful. Now I basically knit and crochet for charity.


----------



## grannygrey (Jun 13, 2011)

Around 60 years, taught by my mother. I feel a complete failure as a mother in that none of my 3 daughters knit. I have tried to teach my granddaughter, but she doesn't have the patience. However I love knitting and would love to know how many garments I have completed in those years - should have kept a diary!

Joan


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

After much pestering, my mother taught me to knit when I was 10. She was preparing dinner for company, and I insisted she show me (as she was a beautiful knitter). I have loved it ever since. My mother died when I was 30, (I am now 54) so I had to figure out any problems I had myself as it was hard to always get help at yarn shops). The internet has been such a blessing and this site is a true blessing. I am so fortunate to have found so many helpful knitting friends. :lol:


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

I was three when I started copying my nan so she showed me the rudiments and it all came from there. (That's 45 years ago)


----------



## mlebeau (May 14, 2011)

I started knitting in my early twenties and havent stopped since. the first item I made - I think I restarted it about 100 times..... but never gave up.
It is such a relaxing time for me....


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

I started knitting in 1954 by a friend I worked with. I put it down, then started again just 3 or 4 years ago. I stopped to do crossstitch. 
I really learned a lot from this forum.

josiehof


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

hi
i was 12 my aunt taught me, she lived next door and taught school. she show me how all summer and i never stopped.
that was 56 years ago.


----------



## maudeham (Jun 6, 2011)

Not a bad thought, Jessica-Jean. My grandmother taught me to knit in the winter of 1941/1942. Knit some squares during the war and did some in highschool. Knitted more in the 50's and really got started in the 60's. Started knitting sweaters for family and Lutheran World Relief in the 70's and did the same until 2002 when they stopped wanting sweaters. Switched to charitible knitting which is what I still do.


----------



## chim (Jul 4, 2011)

I think I was about 12 when a young woman who rented one of our bungalows taught me how to knit. I remember the sweater with a grey rabbit in the back of it. Six years later, in college, I knit a sweater for my boyfriend (who became my husband) and the next time I had the opoportunity to knit he was in the Army and I was knitting for my expected daughter. Since I have retired, I have been knitting almost every day.


----------



## KnitterMom (Jun 29, 2011)

My 4th grade taught me; she had a little class after school. That was in the mid 40's! I played around with it until after high school, then had more time again. Really got into knitting all the time when my first child was born. In the meantime I taught myself how to crochet more (my mother helped me years ago). Now I knit for my 4 children and their spouses, my 12 grandchildren and for the homeless and mission boxes. I have 5-8 ladies who meet once a week and I enjoy helping them with knitting and crocheting.


----------



## alpacarules (May 8, 2011)

I was taught to knit at the age of 5. My neighbor's German grandma taught me (obviously in the continental technique which American friends didn't recognize). I don't believe she spoke much English and I know I didn't speak German but we managed somehow. She gave me her scrap yarn and little wooden needles with red balls on the end. I have picked it up and put it down many times over the years (over 50 years ago) but I am now addicted again -- and so psyched to be knitting for my first grandchild!


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

I have been knitting for over sixty years. My mother taught me. Back then we had knitting and sewing 
class in school.


----------



## Nacy (Apr 17, 2011)

My neighbor, an 8 year old, came to my door one day in October and said that her Mother told her that I would teach her how to knit. She wanted to make a sweater for her Mother for Christmas. Well-l-l that didn't happen but I did teach her how to knit. Nacy


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

My mom taught me to knit when I was a teen, many years ago. I have kept somethng going for many years but have increased my knitting since I retired in Nov.

I also agree with Jessica Jean, todays kids need to learn to do something with their hands other than texing, texing, texing which accomplished nothing. Hopefully, I can convince my two oldest granddaughters to let me teach them to knit, keeping them off the cell phone thing.


----------



## shortnsweetwin (Jul 26, 2011)

I just picked up the materials to teach myself to knit. Be gentle with me...lol


----------



## Jrpinkston (May 27, 2011)

I learned how to knit in grade school from a friend who's Aunt knitted. As long as I can remember I was fascinated at taking those long needles and yarn and making something out of it! My mother didn't knit but somewhere I got the desire. I still have it. My mother was a wonderful seamstress but I didn't inherit her sewing ability.

Learned to crochet in college from a girl friend that just had to crochet all the time. Have found knowing both to be useful. I've taught a few others to knit and crochet. Love to spread the skills and desires around. 

For a long time I didn't get to do much knitting or crocheting then knitting called to me again. So happy to be back at it. Seems you never learn it all though. Still learning new things and appreciate all the advice and help this forum offers. Such a wealth of information and kindness! Thanks to all!


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I was about 8 when a teacher who lived up the road taught my friend and I one afternoon, telling ghost stories at the
same time. Still remember that 47 years later. Was making
a headband. (Never did). Have made many afghans,sweaters,
socks,baby sets etc. Cannot sit and do nothing. Love doing
different stitch patterns. Crochet enough to get by.


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm a retired high school mathematics teacher. I taught knitting in my basic math classes. The students learned how to how to read a measuring tape, how to make a gauge swatch and adjust their number of stitches, calculate the area and perimeter of the scarfs they were making. I was the kind of teacher that made learning fun. The boys kind of brushed it off until I showed them pictures of Rosie Greer doing needlepoint (football star for Los Angeles Rams and bodyguard to President Kennedy). Many of these kids were gangbangers. It was very satisfying to see these kids making something and learning in the process. I should add, they never allowed me to take pictures.

As for ADHD...I did a lot of research on the topic. My son had, what they then called ADD. He was not hyperactive. He would do things like put his clothes on over his pajamas (his brain couldn't put things in the correct sequence) or would be totally distracted by a bird outside his window. He would so silly things like put his backpack on his head. In first grade, the school wanted me to hold him back. I refused to let that happen (that can have a life-time negative effect on a child). I took him to a neurologist who prescribed Ritalin. He only took it on school days. He became a straight A student. He graduated number 6 in his high school class of 780. He graduated with honors from Purdue University and has a very successful career at St. Xavier University. He was on Ritalin for a few years. During that time I taught him how to concentrate on what needs to be done. Yes, that can be taught.

In my opinion, too many children are misdiagnosed with ADHD. Parents need to stop the bad behavior and when the child is a toddler and retrain if necessary.

Again, in my opinion, teachers get the blame for not being able to make students learn. That's the parent's fault for not teaching the child how to learn at an early age. Okay, I could write paragraphs about this, but I won't.

My brother and I have adult attention deficit disorder (it runs in families). Once you are aware you have it, you can make conscience decisions to deal with it. The garage truck outside has distracted me so much that it took 5 minutes to write this paragraph. I wish I could be like other people...start something and then finish it in a timely manner. I have so many unfinished projects in my house, like half a wall painted. However, I don't start a new book until the one I'm reading is finished. I don't start a new knitting project until the current one is finished. How is that possible? Because those are the two things I LOVE to do. That is the key. Too bad I don't love to paint!

Thank you all for listening to me ramble on. This has been very therapeutic for me. I hope this may have helped if you know someone with ADHD.


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry, I got off the subject. I've been knitting on and off for 45 years.


----------



## annie'snana (May 24, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> trudes said:
> 
> 
> > 70 years ago. My grandmother taught me. All children (girl) in Germany had to learn early. I also had to tat to pass eighth grade.
> ...


I really think it would. they need something creative to do with their hands and mind, not just their thumbs. I wonder how they type after just using their thumbs for Texting :-D


----------



## annie30 (May 17, 2011)

My mom taught me when I was about 8, (about 60 years ago) and I have knit off an on until about 10 years ago. Then my niece was knitting socks and I'd never done them, so I took up the challenge. In those intervening years I quilted lots of quilts, but love knitting because it's so portable.


----------



## mamaw (Jul 4, 2011)

My aunt tried to teach me 50 years ago when I was 7. Didn't happen. Then when I was @20 I needed a hobby so I picked it up and taught myself. The same with crochet...my mom tried to teach me at an early age 5-6 but with little success. About the time I learned to knit, I discovered crochet gave quicker results and so I fell in love with that. Here I am years later with carpal tunnel and arthritis and I am back to knitting bc crochet is too much wrist movement. I have also had to stop quilting, cross stitching and other closework crafting due to my condition. I take something to knit everywhere I go. i am one of those that cannot sit with their hands still.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I started knitting almost 49 years ago as a teenager and against my will. My dad wanted for me to keep my hands busy during school vacation and so he took me to a yarn shop. I sulked but alas!!! and to my dad'schagrin i enjoyed knitting so much that I was making a ton of sweters for myself and thus getting into his wallet (sort of speak) to the point that he told me it was not penance... Little did he know that I'd come to love this so much! The only time I could not bear to look at yarn or needles was after he died, I just couldn't do it, buteventuallly with each grandchild the bug has come back and with a vengence!


----------



## mamaw (Jul 4, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> trudes said:
> 
> 
> > 70 years ago. My grandmother taught me. All children (girl) in Germany had to learn early. I also had to tat to pass eighth grade.
> ...


I totally agree with you Jessica. Children need to be taught how to focus. I am currently teaching my 5 and 9 yr old granddaughters to knit.


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

I was about 8 when my mother cast the stitches onto a needle & showed me the basics... I had to continue knitting (garter st.) until I could maintain a sticth count and have consistant tention, then she cast them off. A short time later I wanted to do some 'serious' knitting. She handed me a ball of yarn, a pair of needles & a book. I just sort of stared at her with my 8yr old blue eyes. She said "Honey, I can easily teach you knit, then you will know what I know. BUT, if you learn to tech yourself, you'll never stop learning". I didn't really understand then, but I taught myself to crochete, x-stich,and various other crafts,( at almost 62, I understand now. I did learn). As a young girl I knit sweaters for my brothers & socks for their ski boots. My mother died when I was 17... life took over & I didn't knit a lot for many years. I taught myself to sew, & became a man's tailor & that's how I made my living for 35+years. About 2&1/2 years ago I got a guitar &took lessons, learned to use a computer & bought some knitting needles & yarn. The computer & the yarn won out... the guitar holds up a portion of a wall...LOL.


----------



## marymal (May 9, 2011)

My mum taught me to knit when i was at primary school although i never really followed through with it. She was an excellent knitter & crocheter always had something on the go, with 14 kids and then having 36 grandkids she never stopped. I took it up this year after learning to spin my own fleece last year. Unlike my dear departed mum i can only follow patterns and am expanding with different stitches. This year i have done a hat & scarf, a few beanies a poncho and am now on my 4th pair of socks and i feel quite proud of what i have achieved.


----------



## mrswyzard (Jul 13, 2011)

I stated knitting when I was in 8th grade in Colorado, but put it down and did not pick it up again till the 80's. Self taught pretty much and teach others often. 
Crochet was self taught in the early 70's while living in Europe. Also, teach this skill to otheres often. Always on call to figure out a pattern for my friends who say they cant read and figure it out.


----------



## annie30 (May 17, 2011)

About knitting socks, there are a great many good books to help, and I highly recommend Betsy Lee McCarthy's Knit Socks.

It has 15 basic patterns in different weights of yarn and takes the knitter through the whole process, practically row by row. It was a great help to me.


----------



## MamaKing (Jul 20, 2011)

honeydewhaven said:


> I'm a retired high school mathematics teacher. I taught knitting in my basic math classes. The students learned how to how to read a measuring tape, how to make a gauge swatch and adjust their number of stitches, calculate the area and perimeter of the scarfs they were making. I was the kind of teacher that made learning fun. The boys kind of brushed it off until I showed them pictures of Rosie Greer doing needlepoint (football star for Los Angeles Rams and bodyguard to President Kennedy). Many of these kids were gangbangers. It was very satisfying to see these kids making something and learning in the process. I should add, they never allowed me to take pictures.
> 
> As for ADHD...I did a lot of research on the topic. My son had, what they then called ADD. He was not hyperactive. He would do things like put his clothes on over his pajamas (his brain couldn't put things in the correct sequence) or would be totally distracted by a bird outside his window. He would so silly things like put his backpack on his head. In first grade, the school wanted me to hold him back. I refused to let that happen (that can have a life-time negative effect on a child). I took him to a neurologist who prescribed Ritalin. He only took it on school days. He became a straight A student. He graduated number 6 in his high school class of 780. He graduated with honors from Purdue University and has a very successful career at St. Xavier University. He was on Ritalin for a few years. During that time I taught him how to concentrate on what needs to be done. Yes, that can be taught.
> 
> ...


I agree with SOOOO much of this. Too much is put on the teacher these days... bottom line is your child is your responsibility. When and why did society change that?!?!
I also force myself to finish something before starting something new. I love the beginning and the end of a project... have a problem with the journey. I knit everywhere... the only thing that helps me focus. I was not diagnosed with anything but I have many quirky issues and if I went through "testing" I have no doubt they would label me with something. 
My son was diagnosed ADHD when he was in 4th grade... we never did the drugs... used homeopathy for a long time but mostly worked on triggers and behavior. He just graduated with honors from USM. He an awesome young man. My daughter was diagnosed with ADHD, OCD and anxiety issues in her sophomore year of college. All through public school we dealt with behavior and support and she graduated high school with a 91% average. At CU Boulder they have a great support system. She does the drugs just for class time for ADHD... the other issues we are working on in other ways. SO... it is in the genes in this family too .
Now to answer the question  I have been knitting since I was about 12... taught myself from a book I still have. My gram tried teaching me how to crochet when I was younger but gave up because I could not sit still . So... I have been knitting for 40 years.
God Bless you all for reading my rambling...


----------



## i-a-c (Jun 1, 2011)

I learned to knit at age 4, that was 68years ago I knitted myself a cardigan in 3ply wool at age 8.


----------



## Shawie (Jul 22, 2011)

When I was in high school some of the girls knitted beautiful sweaters and I wanted to knit but was busy with other school activities. About thirty years ago my friend started knitting a simple vest patern and I learned that. I needed good clothes for work and wanted to learn more so enrolled at a local comunity college and met wonderful women there in knitting classes. We continued as a group I developed my own sweater pattern which worked very well. 
As a teacher of adult classes in other subjects and at another college, I had many requests for my pattern. so I wrote it out in somewhat humorious terms and now it has traveled all over the country. It was such fun.


----------



## brendaf1964 (Jan 24, 2011)

self taught knitter last year, but learned to crochet by favorite aunt more than 40 years ago......have some catching up to do on the knitting....but my first knit project was a cable purse....


----------



## stbrendan (Jun 19, 2011)

Seventy five years ago, my Father taught me to knit as he remembered his mother knitting stockings. A friend of mine was learning to knit and I thought I should be able to knit . My mother, a "lefty", crocheted, but didn't knit.Mother taught me to crochet, so I crochet with my left hand. However, I knit "right-handed" as my Father taught.I have been knitting ever since and recently started a "Needles and Knots" knitting group at our church to work with our "Prayers and Squares" quilt-making group.--St. Brendan's


----------



## Patchworkcat (Mar 16, 2011)

An acquaintenance taught me the backward loop cast on and how to do the knit stitch in high school. I knit several headbands and that was it. My ex-mil taught me how to make a crochet chain and do a sc. I did a few crocheted items and an afghan or two. When my daughter was 2 or 3 I took up knitting again and knit us each a cardigan sweater. Hers was in my cedar chest after she outgrew it, now it's in her own cedar chest (she's 39 now). I think I've tried nearly every handicraft during the intervening years (counted cross stitch, chicken stitch, macrame, colonial knot pictures, quilting, sewing) and now I'm back to knitting all the time. So, it's been over 45 years since I first learned how to knit. Wow! Where did the time go? <sigh>


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I was taught to cast on in October and to chain in crochet. From there Utube taught me everything I know. I've knitted so many items since then that I'm having problems with my right wrist and arm but can't stop! I'm retired and knit every spare minute which are many! I think I need intervention!


----------



## nadine21 (Apr 8, 2011)

I started when I was a freshman in high school. I learned in creative arts class. Best class I ever took. That was 34 years ago.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

I started when I wa 16 years old. My mother always said she worked to keep me in yarn. That way I would stay off the streets. I am now 62! I love to knit, to me it is very relaxing and sometimes challenging. But when the item is finished, what an accomplishment! The only thing I regret is not learning how to crochet from my mother. She was great at crocheting.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

I started when I was 16 years old. My mother always said she worked to keep me in yarn. That way I would stay off the streets. I am now 62! I love to knit, to me it is very relaxing and sometimes challenging. But when the item is finished, what an accomplishment! The only thing I regret is not learning how to crochet from my mother. She was great at crocheting.


----------



## nanswoolies (Apr 30, 2011)

I have been knitting and crocheting for 54 years!I taught myself to sew about 50 years ago also. I need to live forever to be able to make all the things I want to make and use up my yarn and fabric. I keep buying more because I love all the new yarn and fabric that comes out!

Renate


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I was a 17 yr. old senior in H.S. A few of my friends were knitting argyle socks and I thought they were so neat. One of my friends got me started on straight knitting and the rest has been self taught. I'm 80 now so that was 63 yrs ago. I taught my self to crochet about 40 yrs ago and I like it but would rather knit because I can do a lot of it without actually looking at it. I have learned so much from all you great folks on this web site so hang in there all you newbies. You have great and generous people to answer your questions.


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

I Learned to crochet duing the 1950's. I didn't start knitting until after I wa married and working. A co-worker taught several of us during our lunch hour. I think that was during the 1960's.


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

I Learned to crochet duing the 1950's. I didn't start knitting until after I wa married and working. A co-worker taught several of us during our lunch hour. I think that was during the 1960's.


----------



## m. jean (May 20, 2011)

Learned to knit when I was 15. The home economics teacher went on maternity leave and the substitute teacher taught the class to knit socks! Twenty five years later I learned to crochet (a little difficult to learn as I am left handed). People say I throw the yarn but my work is as good as anyone else's. As long as it works. Love Knitting Paradise. Jean


----------



## judy miley (Feb 12, 2011)

I started knitting in the fall of 1964 before my second daughter was born. Quit for a while but started up over the years when had time and then aboutover 20 years ago always knitted baby afghans for anyone having a baby and still do.


----------



## judy miley (Feb 12, 2011)

I started knitting in the fall of 1964 before my second daughter was born. Quit for a while but started up over the years when had time and then aboutover 20 years ago always knitted baby afghans for anyone having a baby and still do.


----------



## Lady Fire Captain (Jul 7, 2011)

I also started as a child, 5 years old. That was 56 years ago and still going.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

I am self taught....1981 (30 years WOW). I have put it down several times for a couple of years and then I pick it back up. I also crochet. I learned to crochet as a child....must be 40 years ago! I had not crocheted for so long that four years ago I had to take a refresher course and now I do both.


----------



## Deedee65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I have been knitting for the past 56 years beginning at age 9. My fourth grade teacher Miss Lopes, taught all of her students to knit 5inch squares to be sewn by her for the Red Cross. As my dad had just passed away, it was very soothing and I stayed after school to learn how to purl. That summer I made my first sweater -- one sleeve about 2 inches shorter. With the yarn being pure wool, it was stretched, stretched to match the other sleeve. Since that time I have always knitted both sides/sleeves together


----------



## Maggie Mae (Jun 9, 2011)

Started knitting when I was around 10 I guess. My grandmother taught me. When I forgot how to cast on and she had already gone home, my father (her son) picked up the needles and yarn and taught me. I've gone through period of constant knitting (at least one person in my family would get a hand-knitted fisherman sweater for Christmas each year) to almost no knitting at all. I'm back now and intend to keep it that way. I'm determined to find better ways to assemble projects (sweaters) and am learning so much by reading this blog. Thanks to all.


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Grandma taught me when I was 8. Am now 60, so that makes MANY moons of knitting!

It's a great passion, isn't it?


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

I have been knitting and crocheting for over 30 years. My grandma taught me when I was 11 or 12 years old.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

I was about 8or 10 when I got a fashion doll for Christmas. It was a doll to teach you how to make clothes & knit clothes. I sewed most of my childrens clothes and knitted sweaters for them and my granddaughters...Something I've always done and still love doing it. My stash keeps growing and growing I think it will out live me...lolol


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

I learned in the 7th grade. I was about 12 I think. In those days you HAD to learn to knit, crochet, sew, embroider and cook befor they would move you onto the next grade. Now those classes aren't offered in our schools here in Owosso. That was over 50 years ago.


----------



## baa123 (Jul 20, 2011)

I learned to knit and purl when I was about 5 (by my grandmother). Then did not do a thing with knitting until I had our second child. My mother-in-law then taught me how to read a pattern, increase, decrease, etc. and I have been knitting ever since....42 years. I find knitting to be very therapeutic and very relaxing. My grandchildren have benefitted greatly from my ability to knit and our household, at times, has also benefitted by my selling some of my knitting to help with bills, holidays, etc. I am definitely a knitting addict.

baa123


----------



## thatharrisgirl (Apr 14, 2011)

I learned to knit in school. My Mother was the 4H leader, and she taught us to knit. When I was expecting my first baby, 50 years ago. I knit her a jacket. The lady next door did the seaming because I had put them together like a sewn seam  

I started to cross stitch about 20 years ago, but put it down last Christmas to knit a pair of bootees for a pen pals grandchild. I was hooked! This spring I tried to start a knitting class at the local school. I had one girl that came once. Kids aren't interested, but I think like Jessica jJean; maybe it would cut down on ADDHD. I may go back to cros stich, because I have a stash for that too


----------



## Aslan (May 22, 2011)

I started in 1952 while my parents were at my Granny's funeral and I was at home babysitting my brother (he's 12 years younger than me).
I had a break from 1986 until 1998 while I mastered machine knitting. I sold my machines after two hip replacements and picked up the needles again. Never looked back and am enjoying it even more with all my new friends on KP.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Started knitting is 1963 in Third Grade when I kept bugging Mom to teach me and she gave me needles and yarn for Christmas that year. I taught myself the basics of crochet in 1966 when I was in Sixth Grade and then she helped me with some of the "mistakes" I was making! 

JanetLee


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

My mother crochets and I learned to make a chain from her when I was about 12 or so. She worked full time so had little time to teach me. So I stopped trying when I couldn't figure it out on my own. Then a few years ago when my MIL and SIL started making and selling hats I decided to teach myself to knit. I went to my local library and checked out the book stitch 'n bitch. I taught myself from that book and that Christmas my brother's new fiancee got a knitted scarf. Then about a year ago I asked my SIL to teach me crochet. She set me up with it and I can do that okay but I like knitting better. On a side note I have an extremely active 4 year old. I have tried everything to help calm him down. We have taught and trained him and as long as I keep him away from sugar he is manageable however, I still get looks in the store when he is being his active self. My son has been taught and trained and he is still crazy at times. Also when he has gotten sugar the difference in behavior is AMAZING!!!!


----------



## dinnerontime (May 8, 2011)

I learned to knit in nursing school but after my daughter was born and I was working, just didn't find the time to continue. then in 2006, my SIL was very ill and as my daughter and I sat vigil by his ICU bed, I just couldn't sit there doing nothing so on the way one morning, we stopped at Joannn's and picked up some needles and yarn. That Novebmer I knitted hats and scarves for my 7 borthers and sisters and 10 neices and nephews. I've been knitting ever since.


----------



## Aslan (May 22, 2011)

I sympathise with you and your son's behaviour. A friend had a daughter like this and she would strip off all her clothes in the street while shouting and screaming. Food allergy tests showed that crisps, fizzy drinks and sugar brought on these attacks. She stripped because her skin itched so badly. She had two beautifully behaved sisters so it was not a failure on the part of the parents - as some suggested.


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

flea_7943 said:


> I started knitting as a child ... over 30 years now .. back to knitting for new grandson .. :-D


I learned how to knit when I was a child as well...over the years I have started and stopped several times. Picked it up again when I had a grandchild on the way. I am retired now and still at it. I tell my husband it's better than therapy... :wink:


----------



## acetiv (May 26, 2011)

taught myself in 1971 to keep from losing my mind, 2 boys 5,6 and my daughter was 2 months old, my husband was on shore duty and away for 6 months I was staying with his grandmother during the winter learnt to crochet in 1972 in San Diego from a neighbor. off and on since then, the last 5 years all the time doing both, learning to loom also


----------



## TerryLynn (Jul 26, 2011)

hi, everyone I joined KP 6/21/11. I have been knitting, crocheting, before High School. It's about 40 yrs.I sewed my first dress @ 12 yrs old. Made a granny square vest in Junior High. My Aunt taught me. I also make Blankets for Project Linus.


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

flea_7943 said:


> I started knitting as a child ... over 30 years now .. back to knitting for new grandson .. :-D


I learned how to knit when I was a child as well...over the years I have started and stopped several times. Picked it up again when I had a grandchild on the way. I am retired now and still at it. I tell my husband it's better than therapy... :wink:


----------



## Schnorkiemom (Feb 27, 2011)

I taught myself to knit out of the "Little Green Book" by Coats and Clark forty years ago when I was 17. Anybody remember that book? My mother was a knitter but when I "needed" to learn to knit I was living away from home in another state. She taught me to crochet, but once I learned to knit - crochet was toast. Now, I use crochet as a trim sometimes on my knitting, but don't do full garments. Knitting is my only thrill.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

Taught to knit and crochet by my mother in 1962.


----------



## mlebeau (May 14, 2011)

I have started albums on facebook for my family of everything I do... some I don't have pics of but as i make something now, i need a pic of it on the person i made it for before it leaves my house.


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

My Granny, who was from Caithness, Scotland, taught me to knit when I was around six or seven. Didn't do much with it, just a little project now and then. Three years ago I had a knee replacement and needed something to do so started knitting prayer shawls. That led to a prayer shawl ministry at church - we've given out close to 200 - and now I can't imagine life without 3-4 projects going. I appreciate all of you so much - you have challenged me to try new things, you have untangled several mysteries for me, you're a great group to start the day with. Blessings to all of you!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

I started knitting when I was 14yrs. old. Back in my home country, we had a club called the 4H Club where we did all sorts of art. I taught myself to crochet when I got married in 1968. My husband bought a set of encyclopedias and among them there was one called Leisure Arts. I bought a ball of Coats No. 10 thread a hook and sat in my spare time between babies and housework, and taught myself to crochet. Ended up making placemats, doilies etc. for people. I only took up knitting again after I came to Canada. It is something I always loved doing, but the mother country was hot. I even taught myself tatting, but dropped that real quickly - no patience. Would love to take it up again. Maybe when I retire. Jessica-Jean I agree with you.


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

I learned to knit probably 60+ years ago, but didn't go at it seriously until about 1955 or so. Made a few things and then got busy with big family; the knitting put on the back burner. I really got going when I found out that my grandson and his wife were expecting twins this spring; I made two beautiful little hoodies for the girls. Next I made really nice hoodies for our twin great-grandsons. Now I'm working on the 10th and 11th scarves for my daughters, granddaughters and GD-I-L...there's a family get-together in Oct. Can't wait to pick up my needles and make progress on these every day!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Yikes! I don't remember. My mom taught me when I was a little girl--Maybe 60 years ago? I picked it up in college, and have picked it up off and on all my life. Have been at it now pretty steadily for about 20 years. I love it! I can crochet enough to chain, have done some granny squares or probably figure out an edging, but would like to learn to follow a pattern for a shell.


----------



## jdyenglish (Jul 20, 2011)

I have been knitting about 55 years. My mother taught me when I was 8 and I have been knitting on and off ever since. I am still learning new techniques.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

flea_7943 said:


> I started knitting as a child ... over 30 years now .. back to knitting for new grandson .. :-D


55 years. I was 5 when my dad put nails in an empty wooden thread spool & my mom showed me how to 'knit' a rope on it. When I got the concept of making stitches, I was allowed to sit in her lap & help her knit. After a while I was given my own knitting needles & yarn & here I am at age 60 still loving every minute of it.


----------



## Jutta (Jun 24, 2011)

I learned when I lived in Germany as a child, we didn't have TV or Vidio Games like today. We had to keep busy, what better way? Kids today learn nothing useful and fulfilling, such a shame!!!


----------



## thumper (Jun 14, 2011)

About 7 yrs ago. Self taught from books. Had to have something to do while sitting for long periods watching people.


----------



## grammasam (Jul 16, 2011)

To BrieElisabeth: Good for you! That's quite an accomplishment!
I learned to knit when I was pregnant with my first child. (she is now 37) I picked it up again about 10 years ago. But with arthritis I will never get to be very accomplished, or a fast knitter. But I love it! I say "a day without knitting is like a day without sunshine".


----------



## grammasam (Jul 16, 2011)

Katie Largent said:


> I started knitting at age 7 or 8, sometime in the late 1940's. I knitted off and on over the years, barely knitted at all during the 35 years I lived in Miami, because it's SO HOT there; and then I started again when I moved to Virginia 6 years ago. I've never been a full-time knitter or had multiple, multiple projects like many of you, but I knit pretty well and have won several prizes at the Prince William County fair. (Please allow me to brag ...)


My daughter and family live in Woodbridge, actually Dale City. I just love the area. But they are moving to Omaha this week. It's so fun seeing where all you knitters are located. I just love this site!


----------



## Chocoholic (May 11, 2011)

I started knitting 52 years ago.


----------



## pittysmom2 (Jul 3, 2011)

I taught myself from a book about a year ago. My grandma taught me to crochet when I was a very little girl, though.


----------



## mlebeau (May 14, 2011)

Just wanted to note that I live near Ottawa,Ontario Canada.


----------



## priceless77 (May 17, 2011)

Always wanted to learn to knit, decided upon retirement that it was a good time to learn. So I took 2 lessons from local yarn shop and have self taught the rest. Have been knitting since February 2011 and love it. Really like KP, it has given me lots of tips and links to great resources. Anyone in the Loveland Colorado area?


----------



## JaneK (Jul 19, 2011)

My grandmother taught me to knit when I was about 12. I taught myself to crochet when my girls were babies. So, knitting for about 50 years and crocheting about 10 years less. My mother-in-law could crochet and she'd taught me the basic couple of stitches but wouldn't continue. I have no idea why, so I bought a book and with a husband adept in reading schematics we both figured out the more complicated stitches.


----------



## Long Islander (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm knitting since Labor Day weekend, 1940 - I think that makes it just over 70 years and I still love it even though it doesn't come out as nice as it did years ago. My kids both wore hand knits that were made on the same #5 Hero Brand knitting needles. The grandkids don't want to know from hand knits. My grand-daughter tried to learn how when some of her friends were learning, but volleyball was more appealing than knitting.


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

I started over 40 years ago but only for about 10 years and then quit until about a year ago. It is just as enjoyable now as it was then and a good stress reliever for me. My husband is such a good support. Any time we go out the door for any length of time he says, "Don't forget your knittin'!" The other day we were driving through a new town to us on a road trip and we saw a LYS along the street and he said,"Yarn store! Do we need to stop?" I love it!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

I learned to knit from the nuns where I went to school in 5th grade - I was 10 - 70 now. Since then it's been it or miss. (Now that I've found you guys, I'm inspired to move out of knitting blankets.I have experts to answer questions.) We also crocheted a bit, and because we could work on the cinctures or ties that the priests wore that matched their vestments,some of the boys learned too - that was a "manly" thing to do. We were allowed to knit in class when we were finished with our work. Most of us used empty oatmeal cylinders that we decorated to keep our yarn and needles in. Kept us quiet and occupied - and probably helped those boys to focus a bit more. I've mentioned before that I taught my grand-nieces and granddaghters to knit a few weeks ago, and my DIL just told me that her dtr is knitting all the time now. She herself is a talented knitter. I guess I introduced it at just the right time for her dtr - besides, it was probably more fun to learn with the other girls.


----------



## knittynutty (Mar 5, 2011)

I have been knitting a little over forty years, but please remember that was not consistantly. Some of those years I barely got to touch my needles because of family and work. However, I will always be grateful for my mother's teaching. Peace, : )


----------



## valerie parks (Jun 23, 2011)

I learned from an elderly lady who lived next door when i was around 7-8. also when you went to the convent you had to learn. I have a "beautiful apron I made in grade 2, all by hand. Beautiful stitches. That was well over 67 years ago


----------



## dwnsouthdar (Jul 15, 2011)

I took a class with my mom at a Sears store about 42 years ago. I was pregnant with my first child,but I made a sweater for my husband at the time.


----------



## dianm (Jun 4, 2011)

I learned to knit about 65 yrs. ago. My first project was a pair of socks, at that time we knitted from the cuff down flat then along with turning the heel we went from two needles to four dpns. For years I only knitted sweaters as that seemed much easier. Now that socks are completly knitted in the round I am back to knitting socks making up for lost time


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I used to go to a deprtment store in downtown Syracuse that had a yarn department and took lessons from the lady there. I was around 10 years old. I remember my first project was a kelly green scarf done in - are you ready - garter stitch. I wonder what happened to it?


----------



## almondjoy (Jul 26, 2011)

I started knitting when I was 6 years old and that was 43 years ago my aunt was German and she taught me a lot about knitting and doing it fast and accurate. I do wish I would have learned a few more things from her years ago.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Grammy Toni said:


> I learned to knit from the nuns where I went to school in 5th grade - I was 10 - 70 now.


I went to Catholic school from kindergarten through the 8th grade in upstate New York and the nuns never taught us any needlearts. No knitting, crocheting, tatting, or sewing. This was in the '50s and '60s. I wish they had.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I have been knitting it seems like forever... since I was 12 or 13.
I also learned to crochet around the same time and always had trouble reading the crochet directions. I recently decided to tackle crochet again and having fun... Thanks to this site and all the lovely pictures posted.


----------



## Janet Logan (Apr 28, 2011)

I learned to knit, under protest, in 1956 which for me was 6th grade. I needed to learn for a Christmas play in which i was the mother. I was a terrible "tom-boy" so didn't do much until I was 18 and away at college with a boy-friend. Then I made him a sweater. A few years later made an aron knit snow suit for my son age 2. He helped by pulling all the stitches off the needles when the sleeves were just about done.I don't remember learning to crochet. My grandmother tried to teach me to tat but I got tired of picking out the knots I made and never did master that. I also sew, quilt, cross-stitch and needle point. All are enjoyable but I tend to quilt, knit and crochet right now and always carry my WIP bag where ever I go!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

I've been knitting for 36 years. I learned to crochet from a library book when bed-ridden with my first pregnancy. A little over a year later I taught myself to knit from a library book with my second pregnancy. I have had a project on my knitting needles ever since. Of all the hobbies, crafts, and pastimes, knitting is my first love.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

My cousing taught me to crochet and knit when I was 8 yrs old. My aunt had taught him to when he was young, then when he was in high school he wanted to knit a sweater for his girlfriend so my aunt read him the directions and he did what she told him, he ended up tying fishnets for a living and knitting custom fisherman's sweaters for people, even designing the picture on the back of them. Somewhere along the way he figured out how to knit the front, back, and both sleeves on one circular needle, would love to know how he did that. lol...
He also taught my mom.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I learned to knit 50 years ago - I was taught by my German Grandmother - she taught all her grandchildren, boys and girls alike. I am the only one who developed the passion for it. My Grandmother is 96 years old and still going strong - lives in her own home in Northern Wisconsin and knits for the homeless...she has knit thousands of hats and scarves. She is an amazing women and I would like to be just like her when I grow up (I am 56 years old now.....hahahahha)


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

I learnt the autumn of 1952 just before going to school in the January. My mother taught me. During that time an aunt taught me how to crochet because I had seen a Juliet cap in a magazine and wanted one. It was rainbow coloured from odds and ends out of my mothers stash. With four children my mother always had knitting on the go. Nice memories, thanks for bringing up the question


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I, also took a class with some girl friends when I was 12 at the YWCA in the 60's....it was great fun, we made some slippers that were the most uncomfortable things to wear, because of the stitching on the bottom. All we learned to do was k and P....I've done some squares 4x4's through the years, for relaxment purposes only, but nothing serious. Now this past winter, a friend "made" me go and take a class with her....actually two classes. It was such great fun, I actually am proud to say, I have a collection of needles and a stash of yarns right now. Does that make me a knitter?


----------



## lindiny (Feb 26, 2011)

63 years ago. My aunt Dot started to teach me when she came to visit. Then she saw the lady next door knitting the 'Continental' method and insisted I learn that way, "cause it was better"! I was 10.


----------



## bilbep (Jun 8, 2011)

My Grandma taught me the basics when I was about 10. Then we skip to when I was in my 20's & at home with several kids. One winter I wondered if I remembered how to knit, so I got out my learn how book & made a pair of mittens with a snow flake pattern on the back. Tho they were supposed to be adult size, they ended up child size (I still knit tight).


----------



## lv2knit (Feb 2, 2011)

My great aunt taught my sister and I to crochet when I was about 9 or 10. We used the very small steel crochet hooks because she did doilies and the like. When I went to college, a girl in the dorm knit and she taught my roommate and I. We spent 2 months plus practicing tension before she gave us yarn, pattern, and needles for Christmas 1961. I have been knitting multiple projects ever since. I have taught a few private lessons but for the past 10 years have taught beginning and intermediate knitting to our Girl Scout leader's retreat every fall. Also taught at the Minnisota Dreams Girl Scout Jamboree in 2007 to both girls and adults. Tried to teach my daughter but she did not catch the bug (I still make her lots of things). Will try for my 8 year old grandson.


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

My mother taught me how to knit when I was a child probably 7 or 8 many years ago in England. I got a pair of knitting needles and a ball of pink wool in my pillowcase and have been doing it on and off ever since, 63 yrs.


----------



## sheilae (Jan 29, 2011)

My mom taught me to knit when I was about 5 so that makes it 60+ years; knit a lot for awhile then set it aside when school activities and homework became more important. Picked it up again as a young mom, set it down again, picked it up again, set it down again I don't know how many times until about 10 years ago. Now I can't stop. I always have 5 or 6 projects going and rarely go anywhere without my knitting.


----------



## Pavlin (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi, I'm new and living in the UK. I started knitting and crochet aged 5, taught by my grandmother. I am now teaching my 5 year old granddaughter,


----------



## baa123 (Jul 20, 2011)

What a wonderful age your granny is. My mother-in-law (who taught me ALL about knitting) is 92 years now and has forgotten how to knit herself...dementia. I feel so sad when we visit her that she cannot remember most of her past life, her children, grandchildren, friends, etc. She was a woman who was very very strong in character and had a memory like an elephant, but had a fall over the stairs at the age of 78 and one side of her brain was destroyed....she has been getting progressively worse ever since.
Anyway, just threw in that story so that you would see how lucky you are to have your granny still "going strong". Talk again soon.

baa123


----------



## Sue1942 (May 7, 2011)

Knitting for 50+ years on and off. crocheting 20+ years thanks to a sister in law, learned how to tat 4 years ago.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

I have on/off been knitting and crocheting since I was 10(35 yrs.) ago, and when ever else comes up like quilting, cross stitch, needlepoint, punch needle, rug hooking or whatever caught me eye. Think of the money I have spent over those years-hahahahahaha


----------



## Pavlin (Jul 26, 2011)

Know what you mean, I try other things too, but go back to knitting everytime.


----------



## bkworm8it (Jul 18, 2011)

My Great Aunt taught me how to crochet pot holders when I was 10. I learned by mirroring what she was doing. She didn't realize I was left handed until she picked up my work to check it out and couldn't figure out why I was going in the wrong direction. 

A good friend of mine taught me to knit when I was 18 - 25 years ago! I still remember her doing her best to teach me. She was right handed but together we muddled through it and I learned to knit. Back then when I first started there weren't any yarn shops. About 6 years later one popped up near me so I learned to do other things than blankets and scarfs. 

I have since learned to Continental right handed so I always have a project going for right hand and left so I can switch to keep my hands from hurting. Since I'm able to knit both ways I teach off and on at my local yarn shop so they don't need a different teacher to teach left and right. I tell you it's nice not to constantly have to reverse directions in my head!

I did teach my nephew when he was 10 but I think my brother, his dad, teased him so he quite 

Forgot to add that after 25 yrs I was finally able to talk my mom into learning to knit!


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> trudes said:
> 
> 
> > 70 years ago. My grandmother taught me. All children (girl) in Germany had to learn early. I also had to tat to pass eighth grade.
> ...


I have ADD. It was diagnosed when I was 50 (7 yrs ago). I find it so much easier to listen when I am knitting. Quite a few years ago the ladies of our church (LDS) were asked to not do needlework during Sunday meetings and I found it more difficult to pay attention. I think your onto something.


----------



## Pavlin (Jul 26, 2011)

I am also left handed, but my Gran took no notice of that and taught me right handed! I've never tried to knit left handed. I crochet right handed too, but tend to move the work rather than the hook. When I sew, I'm totally left handed, not that I sew too often though. :-D


----------



## Chyleens (Mar 7, 2011)

I learned to knit at a yarn shop in my home town. I was in 7th grade and the first thing I knitted was an ear warmer. I've been knitting ever since. Now that I am retired I knit most of the gifts I give - scarves, afgans, sweaters, sox, baby items. It's just fun now!


----------



## freckles (May 21, 2011)

I'm not sure when my mom taught me.... but I remember knitting during the 1938 hurrricane so I learned prior to that and never stopped. Knit doll clothes for a long time (still love dolls, all sizes) and made many presents for many different people over the years. Now my own family has grown so large, I can't afford presents for everyone at Christmas so new project is Charity knitting in everyone's name as my gift. I'm really enjoying it... toys for various groups, church groups, single parent families, hospitals, preemie items and cancer patients. My stash is going to good use. My husband still gets his socks and one of my daughters who is a crocheter and does charity work also. Finally making a slight dent in the stash (but not really<G>). My knitting goes everywhere with me and always has.


----------



## Cozycat (Jan 28, 2011)

Started to crochette when I was about 6 or 7 (so about 60 yrs) when my Mom taught me. Started knitting about 4 years ago and can't stop.


----------



## loisdenise (Jan 22, 2011)

47 years. When I was 10 - 12 y/o we had a church meeting for children 3 - 12y/o after school once a week. We had to make a simple project each year. An embroidered sampler, a knit project (I made simple slippers, the kind where you make a square the length of your foot by the diameter at the arch. First garter stitch and k2p2 rib for the toes. At the end you run your thread through all the loops and sew up the toes and heels.), and a crocheted one (potholder) I know how to crochet already so I had an advantage. It also taught me to hold the thread in my left hand. Then my mother encouraged me to knit the same way. A few years ago she asked me who taught me to knit that way and was surprised I said she had.


----------



## lortuc (Jul 26, 2011)

my mother taught me when i was 4[59 years ago].i started knitting my own cardies when i was 10 .when i was 11 i walked every day over the mountain to school and knitting as i walked.it helped to quicken the walk which took about 3/4 of an hour.


----------



## bkworm8it (Jul 18, 2011)

loisdenise said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > trudes said:
> ...


Me too! I would think God would rather you be listening with your hands moving than squirming and off thinking of all the things you need to do and anything else that pops up in your brain. I was lucky at an old job I had my boss understood and let me knit during training and meetings. She realized I heard way more while knitting than those who just sat there


----------



## aliceones (Feb 24, 2011)

74 YEARS


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

I've been knitting since 1959 and I still can't crochet beyond the chain and single crochet as a finish to a knitted item. I'm strongly left-handed and can't seem to maintain a consistent tension on the yarn when crocheting. I have no trouble with the tension when knitting. I can't understand it.

Ellie


----------



## Mrs Chief (Mar 24, 2011)

rosaposa13~~~here I am, a grandma with no one to teach.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I learned from my grandmother before I started school. She taught all of us knitting,crochet,crewel work,rage rugs. As we
aged we learned to cut quilt patterns,piece and quilt and to
sew. I am grateful she took the time to teach us.


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

I started knitting and crocheting around 8 yrs. of age, taught by my mom who was taught by her mom and grandmother. I have been knitting and crocheting about 48 years, no where close to a lot of you!


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> trudes said:
> 
> 
> > 70 years ago. My grandmother taught me. All children (girl) in Germany had to learn early. I also had to tat to pass eighth grade.
> ...


probably; focus, concentration, muscle memory, math; all these must be learned (not inate) and not from video games and texting!
my autistic son has certainly improved by learning to crochet and to knit. his 'episodes' are fewer and farther between also less severe.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

My mom taught me to crochet when I was 10. But I taught myself to knit instead--I grew up in Colorado and I taught myself to knit socks and gloves. I knitted sweaters while I babysat in high school. Knitting has always be my passion.


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

I've been knitting for 44 yrs. All projects have been given away to either charity, new mom's or family members!


----------



## elanaanderson (Feb 12, 2011)

I learned both when i was eight as well


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> trudes said:
> 
> 
> > 70 years ago. My grandmother taught me. All children (girl) in Germany had to learn early. I also had to tat to pass eighth grade.
> ...


I totally agree. Kids need something to focus on besides digital activities.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> trudes said:
> 
> 
> > 70 years ago. My grandmother taught me. All children (girl) in Germany had to learn early. I also had to tat to pass eighth grade.
> ...


It sure wouldn't hurt! In addition, recess and PE should be reinstituted in schools, and allowing the kids to play outside to run off some steam.

I learned to crochet in 1970 and to knit around 1986.


----------



## KrazyKatLadee (Feb 21, 2011)

I learned to knit as a child during WW2. My first project was a khaki wool scarf for my Brother-in-law, who was in the Army. simple garter stitch, but it really turned out nice! then I made several more for cousins in the Service, then a scarf for my Brother when he joined the Navy.and more Navy scarves for his friends. I made mittens and a scarf for myself, for the winter snows. When my Sister had a baby, I learned to make booties, then a carriage cover. I kept knitting, and got more and more proficient, learned to do color designs, lace stitches, etc. In High School I made a pair of then popular Argylls for a boyfriend. All those bobbins, I was so proud of myself, and he actually wore them a lot! I used to sit and knit in "Study Hall", sweaters, hats, more socks, lots of questions and remarks. "Oh, I could never do that!" My answer...."If I could learn at the age of 8, then you sure could learn at the age of 16!"


----------



## jeans yarn (May 16, 2011)

There is a private school in Pittsburgh that their children learn to knit. They need to make a pair of socks by 6th grade.


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

I exchanged knitting lessons for baby sitting. The granny couldn't afford to pay me, so taught me how to knit. I am now 80 and was 12 at the time...baby sitters received 10 cents an hour in the 40's !!! I think I got the best of the bargain!


----------



## VictoriaCrochet (Apr 2, 2011)

Mom taught me to knit when I was about 5 or 6 years old, and also to crochet. I liked knitting, still do... but I fell in love with crochet most of all. I've been at both for... oh my... 55 years! Recently, my interest in knitting has rekindled, so I am really enjoying all you Knitting Paradise folks and learning lots of good knitting tips! :-D


----------



## ruth_in_georgia (Mar 30, 2011)

crocheting since 1951 (I was ll and taught myself from a book), knitting followed the next year (also from a book). I don't think I do either one of them correctly, but it still works for me.


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Mom taught me as a child, 8-10 years old. Thought it was too slow, so when I was in my late teens had a few nurse asst teach me to crochet. Only did that until about 6 months ago & now hooked on knitting. Amazing how patient we can be as we age!!!


----------



## djc (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi,I started as a 5year old, being taught by my mum in 1935, then hand knitted none stop 'till the 70's when I changed to a knitting machine. After moving to a small cramped bungalow in the 90's I gave the machine away and stopped knitting[not a good decision} but as I am to be a G/grandma in Dec I started hand knitting again in June, what a shock , how it has all changed---even the terminology,but am re learning fast using some baby patterns bought in the 1930's and costing fourpence halfpenny[old money]and logging in to this forum to look for inspiration. Thanks!


----------



## KariZ'sFriend (Feb 21, 2011)

I find that even though I've been knitting since I was 10 years gold (1945), there are two here - RosaPosa13 and Jessica-Jean who have been knitting longer than I have who began @ age 8. Aren't we blest to have been enjoying knitting that long? It's so fun, and I can't understand people who aren't interested in needlework. Maybe it's I have so much Norwegian blood in me. Ha. And, Jessica-Jean, your comment about children learning to do knitting at an early age & helping not to get the disease you mentioned, makes a lot of sense. -SandyInPhoenix - 7/26/22


----------



## AuntieDel (Mar 18, 2011)

hmmmm... well for crochet I taught myself in the winter of 1972. 

For knitting I taught and am still teaching myself since winter 2009 and have yet to complete too many things because it is so slow for me still.


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

I taught myself to knit at age 9 ( got a how to knit book). I bought 1 skein of red heart yarn and knitted a scarf, ripped out and knitted it again until I wore out the yarn! It was a good way to get the gauge and tension right.
i always had a project going and took it everywhere with me. When my kids came along, I knit them a few sweaters and then put away my needles and gave away my yarn (except for cotton and made dishcloths). Now the kids are gone and I am home from work with some health issues, I am going strong, I have finished 3 sweaters and am working on 2 more. Loving it, don't know why I quit


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Knitting is a regular part of the curriculum at Montessori schools. They must know something the public schools don't.

Ellie


----------



## beth60201 (Apr 7, 2011)

Began knitting about 50 years ago. My mom taught me...mostly by example. I did a lot of figuring it out on my own. In 1965, I learned to crochet (hakeln) in a home economics class in Germany from Frau Von Witzleben. We made thick cotton potholders (topflapen). It is a wonderful skill and pastime. I find it meditative and a huge de-stresser.


----------



## sharpasu (Jul 2, 2011)

Taught myself how to knit when I was eight years old from a small sheet of paper for instructions. That was 43 years ago.


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

I learned to knit from a roommate in college. By the end of the year nearly the whole dorm was knitting! My first project was a sweater for a boyfriend who was a size 44 at the time. My knitting needles were size two and size four! Donb't know that I would even do that one again - LOL. But that was nearly 50 years ago and I have learned a lot since then. I'm so glad that knitting has made a comeback!


----------



## Rosellna (Jun 16, 2011)

I started knitting when I was 7 years old in grade school. My first project...sleepers! For Odd reason I stop knitting.
I picked up knitting again when I was 20years old, I was expecting my first child then and all those baby blankets look so adorable! the rest is history. Being knitting on a regular basis since than. Always making a little something for others Never for Me. I believe knitting is the best therapy for everything . Great topic! :thumbup:


----------



## judymoles (Jun 10, 2011)

My grandma taught me to knit when I was 7, she died 10 days later! that was 45+ years ago. My Mum taught me the basics of crochet when I was 8, however I have learnt more crochet technique this summer.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow! All told we probably have multiple centuries worth of experience! 

My mom taught me to crochet at age 5 as physical therapy after all my fingers were broken. I took to it like a duck to water and have been crocheting ever since.

Since my mom and grandmom didn't knit, I asked my great aunt to teach me. She knitted portuguese (eastern)style and was left handed, so I couldn't follow what she was doing. I was about 8 at the time. At age 25, I learned from a friend at work. I taught her the "american" abbreviations for crochet and how to read patterns and she taught me to knit. I'm 55 now, so I've been crocheting 50 years and knitting only a measly 30! My next challenge is to learn how to do bobbin lace and tatting!


----------



## Rosellna (Jun 16, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > knitting 30+ years, off and on, and self-taught.....and my principal actually taught a class quilting this past year...they loved it, boys and girls alike...I think it is a great idea..I see so many crafts that are endangered of becoming a "lost art" if we don't actively teach it to the new generations coming up
> ...


Jessica-Jean, You are so right, I believe I lot of teachers specially grade school have adopted Knitting for quiet time to help those children with high level of energy calm down with a very soothing activity KNITTING that is. It is also a way to allow the classroom social skills, besides learning a creative craft.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

alucalind said:


> Wow! All told we probably have multiple centuries worth of experience!
> 
> I love that.. I bet if we add all the years we have all been knitting it would come to the beginning of time!!!!


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Started when I was 14. Turned 66 yesterday.


----------



## Grandma17 (Jul 7, 2011)

I've been knitting for 50 years, crocheting for 63. Started crocheting at 8 yes. old.


----------



## Rosellna (Jun 16, 2011)

Mollie said:


> Started when I was 14. Turned 66 yesterday.


Mollie, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! May you continue knitting for many more Years!!


----------



## wooldeb (Mar 29, 2011)

I was taught to knit by my beloved grandmother when I was 5 I am going to be 64 this coming birthday. I guess really apart from very few months in my life I have knitted steadily through out my life. 
I hate to admit it but I knit everyday & sometimes if it's winter perhaps all day. 
So far my hands have held up however I do find that I am better with steel needles & I don't enjoy really thick needles. This maybe something others find & may not be anything to do with my age ???
Knitting is a wonderful craft & although I do sew a lot I still always return to the needles.


----------



## BISHOP (May 2, 2011)

I started when I was about 13 or 14 and have been knitting ever since and I am now 75. Used up a lot off yard and enjoyed almost every minute of it, except for froggin


----------



## Sherlock (Jul 19, 2011)

My mother taught me to knit...at about the same age I learned to read...I'm 61 now. I seem to have been knitting for ever!

I'm right behind wooldeb in terms of knitting more in Winter. When there's a howling gale, horizontal wind and it's too many below 0C...a hot drink, a good movie/radio play and my knitting. I've arrived. Where else? Knitting Paradise!


----------



## wendyt (Jul 6, 2011)

Around the age of seven and am 52 this year,nah am reaLLY 30 A WISH LOL


----------



## wooldeb (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh my your winter in much more dramatic than ours here in South Australia. We complain if the barometer gets down to 12c during the day. No snow or sleet except in mountain areas. 
Will be in France, Spain, Portugal in Feb / March next year so I am guessing it will be rather cold still in parts.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > knitting 30+ years, off and on, and self-taught.....and my principal actually taught a class quilting this past year...they loved it, boys and girls alike...I think it is a great idea..I see so many crafts that are endangered of becoming a "lost art" if we don't actively teach it to the new generations coming up
> ...


I found an article this summer about the benefits of teaching kids to knit. Since our admin is stressing more "hands on" activities, thought I might as well take my knitting and tatting while we study literature that involves crafts, knitting, etc. According to the article, kids with busy hands pay more attention. I'm looking at purchasing chop sticks for knitting needles. Only issue is safety - I teach 8th grade and they are great "pokers". BTW I have been knitting for about 3 years.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

We learned at a similar time. I live just south of you in Portage. also spent 3 years in Wiesbaden. I learned from a grandmother, a dime store book with good pictures. and a Girl Scout leader who showed me how to short row to turn a heel on a sock. I have been knitting off and on since then...mostly on. 
There used to be some neat sources for really nice quality yarn on cones in this area. Either from Weaver's Guild members contacts with mills in the south or at Eaton Rapids. Kind of spoiled me for what i call banded yarn store yarn. 
Joan 8060


----------



## Sherlock (Jul 19, 2011)

We don't get much snow. Last Winter, villages only 5km away had snow, proper snow and we had the icing sugar version, all gone by lunch time. We are sheltered by a large forest which tends to protect us. 

Strangely enough, our Winters are milder than areas further South. In Brittany (NW France) there is no great altitude, like the French/Italin/Swiss Alps that have significant snow.

Portugal, Spain..and even France should be very pleasant in Feb/March. Don't forget your knitting !


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Knit my husband a pair of argyle socks - first pair, no one to help me in Germany in '60 or '61 for Christmas present. LOL He was in the army and remember checking with him if we could afford to spend X dollars for a kit and or the needles.

Remember the cast on was pretty tight on on sock but not the other. Not sure he ever wore them.

The directions must have been pretty good because I was able to turn the heels.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

I started knitting when I was about 5 or 6. I just watched my aunt do it(when I lived in Germany for 6 months) and picked it up. I am mostly self taught. I remember watching someone at our house doing crochet and was so interested. I was able to pick it up quite quickly. So I have been knitting for almost 50 years. Can't imagine not doing it. What a great stress reliever. My hubby knows not to get in the way of me and my knitting needles.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

I have been knitting for 50 years on and off. I am self taught although, after watching my mum who did all craft work and was a tailoress I thought it was easy. I was then aged 8-9 yrs old. I started a pair of baby bootees, no pattern, cast on, knit a few rows cast a few off, knit a few more rows and cast off. Looked like one but, could never be worn by any baby ha ha. Although my mum crocheted a lot, I never was really interested and now I wish I had been. I also used to make my own clothes as with being tall, they were never a good fit if purchased.

When I married and had the children, I knit and knit and knit. Also doing jumpers for my husband, who really appreciated them.

When times were hard, yarn was not a priority and I even pulled worn woollen items back and after washing it, made jumpers for my 4 sons.

I now have many things that I want to do, I don't have the time. I always knit for others and I am at present knitting for a student who is expecting a baby and is short of money. Nice to see a young person that loves knitted items.

Goals are to learn how to use my knitting machine that. has been on the top of my wardrobe for 16 years plus!!l Also to achieve learning to crochet.

Pam


----------



## Mrs Chief (Mar 24, 2011)

I appreiate you Pam. Thought I was bad. Have had a knitting machine for two months now and have, as yet, not used it. I am getting ready. Just a slow starter!!!LOL


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Back when the dinosaurs roamed the earth..some cave woman taught me LOL..j/k ...how can I laugh when in such pain lol
hmmmm...about 50 years ago for both knitting and crocheting..and still learning.

Hugs and God Bless all,

Camilla


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

I taught myself to knit (and sew and do crewel) when I was in college in the late 1960s. I continued to knit for several years after I got married but have only done an occasional project since the mid 1970s. After I retired three years ago I took knitting up again, and I do mostly charity knitting for our local Doctor's Free Clinic. I knit most for fun and relaxation (plus it keeps my hands out of the candy jar while I'm watching t.v.!)


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

I learned at Christmas 1952 (when I got a child's knitting kit for one of my presents, which I had asked for), when I was 5 years old to knit, and I've just gone 64 years old. I've been crocheting since 1967, and I'm self taught at that, so that's 44 years doing crochet, and nearly 59 years knitting.


----------



## baa123 (Jul 20, 2011)

Molly:

Happy, happy birthday all the way from Newfoundland in Canada.

baa123


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

I taught myself to knit about 50 years ago, so that I could teach my pre-kindergarden daughters. But, we never made much with the exception of Granny Slippers.

It's been six years for me. I began to knit again in January 2005, when mother was in the hospital. I've been knitting non-stop, since. 

One of my daughters whom I taught at age 4/5 began to knit again shortly after I began knitting in 2005. It didn't take long for her to get the gest of knitting, being that she had been instructed those many years prior.


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

My mother taught me to knit when I was 10 - I am 47 now. I did put it to the side for a few yrs - when I learned how to crochet at 15. About 6-7 yrs ago, I started knitting more than corchet.


----------



## catmother (Jul 22, 2011)

My best friend taught me to crochet in the 11th grade and we made matching scarves! I wasn't that impressed with it so I never crocheted again till I was pregnant with my oldest son - 4 years later. I wanted to make a knit baby set so I bought a learn to knit booklet and yarn and borrowed needles from my MIL and taught myself - with a little help from MIL. It came out okay and actually fit. Jonathan was wearing the set out when I went shopping and somewhere in the store he took the bonnet off and I never found it - I still have the sweater and booties (37 years later). Now I can't imagine a day without knitting or crocheting. Until MIL passed last year we were knitaholics! I still miss her....


----------



## Donna A (Mar 7, 2011)

My mom taught me how to knit about 8 or 9 years old. She used to knit baby sweather sets for a small shop that sold her items. Haven't ever stopped knitting or crocheting and about 30 years ago starting spinning also. Love it all and knit, crochet or spin, or sew or read everyday! Coming on to my 61st burthday in December...Will knit another 30 or 0 years God willing.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Rosellna said:


> Mollie said:
> 
> 
> > Started when I was 14. Turned 66 yesterday.
> ...


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

rosaposa13 said:


> i learned to crochet from my Great Grandma when i was about 8 years old, she taught me to do chain stitch, then passed away before I visited her for the next lesson.I had to wait until I was 22 and learned at a local craft group. I only do basic crochet but I do love it. I learned to knit at a fairly young age from my mother and teacher at school.
> 
> I agree with you Jessica Jean, if kids were able to do knit or crochet etc their idle hands would be busy and they would appreciate the effort that goes into making things. I know that around here nobody seems to have time to teach them these skills anymore and most Mothers and Fathers can't knit or crochet anyway....where is a grandma when you need one.


I began knitting way earlier than I can remember (I will turn 50 on Aug 23), was taught by my mom, who taught me lefty! Then, re-taught by a woman in the knit shop where my mom shopped....she was a righty. So, I often knit right and then left (like a machine) when I am too lazy to purl! LOL.

My son asked to learn at around 3 ish. and he did quite well. I am a teacher, for many years taught special education students (all ages, grades 2 - 12) and have taught MANY, MANY, MANY of my kids to knit...and you are SOOOOOOO correct....it absolutely DOES help with focusing, attention, visual tracking, appropriate leisure time decisions, etc. MANY of my kids' scores went up after learning to knit. Crochet works as well, but sadly I have never been able to master that, so I cannot teach it.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

beth60201 said:


> Began knitting about 50 years ago. My mom taught me...mostly by example. I did a lot of figuring it out on my own. In 1965, I learned to crochet (hakeln) in a home economics class in Germany from Frau Von Witzleben. We made thick cotton potholders (topflapen). It is a wonderful skill and pastime. I find it meditative and a huge de-stresser.


 Loved the German names for potholder and crochet. Joan8060


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

beth60201 said:


> Began knitting about 50 years ago. My mom taught me...mostly by example. I did a lot of figuring it out on my own. In 1965, I learned to crochet (hakeln) in a home economics class in Germany from Frau Von Witzleben. We made thick cotton potholders (topflapen). It is a wonderful skill and pastime. I find it meditative and a huge de-stresser.


 Loved the German names for potholder and crochet. Joan8060


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

Interesting question! 66 years for me. still love doing it.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

I also started knitting as a child. My grandmother taught me the knit stitch when I was seven, and my Mom helped me learn to purl, increase, and decrease. I haven't been able to stop ever since, and that was over 50 years ago!


----------



## Etbit (Jul 23, 2011)

Love this question!!! I learned to knit and crochet both at the same time when I was 9 y/o in 1959. Growing up in Brooklyn, NY my school had an after school center and 2 teachers were very willing to pass their love of these crafts and also instilled that love in me to this day. Taught myself to read knit and crochet patterns also. Etbit :thumbup:


----------



## lfitzie (Apr 4, 2011)

My mother taught me to knit when I was 6-7 years old. I am now 66. I have, therefore, been knitting for about 60 years. What a wonderful gift my dear mother gave to me.


----------



## Cindy F (Jul 17, 2011)

I started knitting at 7 - that was 50 years ago (ouch)


----------



## mothermartha (Mar 1, 2011)

I first lerned when I was 8. Argyle socks for boyfriends were big that year and my mom was teaching my teenaged cousin how to do it. I didn't want to be left out so my mom tought me to knit; I ended up with swatchlike thing that went at an angle (kept adding stitches). In high school I made an afghan out of squares(15, 16?). Then started again in nursing school; my friend and I each made a sweater for ourselves. After I got pregnant with my first child in 1970 (I was 29) and haven't stopped since--I'm 68 now!


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

My mother-in-law taught me to crochet right before I went to Germany in 1978. I liked it so well I taught myself to knit. I crocheted mostly until last year when our minister got me into a prayer shaw ministry. Now I mostly knit. I made myself two sweaters with cables last year. I now help to teach newcomers to our group.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

I taught myself 6 years ago. My mom tried when I was about 7 but no one could teach me because I knitted backwards


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> trudes said:
> 
> 
> > 70 years ago. My grandmother taught me. All children (girl) in Germany had to learn early. I also had to tat to pass eighth grade.
> ...


That is a thought, Jessica!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

A gentlman neighbor tuaght a friend nd I to knit a very loose dishcloth out of stiringy cotton when I was in 5th grade? Didn't really learn until I taught myself first year of college. I was 17. Bought a McCalls Knitting & cCrafts magazine and I still have the little green book let from dimestore on learning to knit and crochet. I wanted to make Barbie clothes for my little sister. Mom knit, but my left handedness threw her into a tailspin whenever she tried to teach me anything... I don't think it is a problem because you use both hands... I crochet left-handed and I knit right. I did do Christmans stockings and baby things for my girls and some things for me and DH, but got pretty busyt sewing, cooking, working, raising kids. I I do filet crochet, but don't do much regular, too hard on wrist. I weave, spin, quilt, crossstitich, sometimes a lot, sometimes a little - but I ALWAYS knit. It is so portable and I have to have hands busy. I actually NEED the repetitiveness of knitting and weaving - but I can knit anywhere and I do. I'll be 68 in Dec. --- so FOREVER.....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> i def'ly agree with the need to learn delayed gratification... it is getting worse and worse...


Wonder if this is part of the reason socks are so popular now? Once you can knit them it is never long before the next part is being done? I am a sock knitter by the way. Currently I only have 2 on the needles (plus one single sock, which is not yet a UFO- I needed the needle for something else. Obviously I need to buy more.)
In answer to the orginal posting question I have been knitting for 45-50 years- I can't actually remember learning, I have simply been knitting almost as long as I can remember. I know I was a knitter by the time my youngest brother was born when I was 13, but I think I knitted for my yongest sister when I was 10. I asked my Mum and she couldn't remember when I learnt either.


----------



## Fiona Dawn (Mar 29, 2011)

i have been crocheting since I was 8 years old in 1970... I've only learned to knit the last two in a half years. I love both!


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh owners of knitting machines. do not allow them to sit idle. This is the most wonderful craft ever - says she who has been in love with knitting machines for 61 years and owns 5 of them. Do learn to use them and enjoy them.


----------



## mum41 (Jul 26, 2011)

i have been at it for 59 years and never stopped. love it!


----------



## marie cook (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't think a person ever forgets how to knit - like riding a bike. My mother taught me the basics when I was six, and even if years go by it comes back to me. I'm not very accomplished, but find it very soothing.


----------



## Nancy G (May 9, 2011)

Started knitting when I was expecting my first child. She is 49 today.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> onesoutherngal said:
> 
> 
> > knitting 30+ years, off and on, and self-taught.....and my principal actually taught a class quilting this past year...they loved it, boys and girls alike...I think it is a great idea..I see so many crafts that are endangered of becoming a "lost art" if we don't actively teach it to the new generations coming up
> ...


I so agree with you. I was talking to my 16 year old granddaughter today and she told me she still remembers me teaching her to make crochetted chains when she was only 5. Wish I would have been able to keep on, now she says she doesn't even like to read a book. I guess computers and cell phones have taken over.


----------



## BabsStitcher (Jul 24, 2011)

I have been knitting and crocheting for 40 years. I taught myself and have grown and grown from there. I still learn something new everyday.


----------



## MaryanneW (Jun 5, 2011)

My mom taught me some basics as a child (I'm 62) and then my mother-in-law gave me a refresher course as a 30-something, then I took it up big 7 years ago when I retired. Am mostly self-taught, have a few great how-to books and of course, this great website! One regret I have is not having my grandmother teach me when she was able as she was an amazing seamstress and knitter. I have pictures of me as a baby wearing a knitted cap and coat that she made. Gosh, I was my mom had saved that outfit!


----------



## sugarmommaknits (Jul 13, 2011)

I taught myself to knit from the internet using YouTube videos in 2009 . Initially, I used knitting to quit smoking. I figured if I could keep my hands busy, I could teach myself other ways to relax and enjoy life. It worked! Knitting has also helped me with anxiety and depression. It's given me an outlet that everyone in my family can benefit. They all want socks, scarves and sweaters. I'm never not knitting.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, i started to knit 3 yrs. ago. i've been crocheting since i was 18. (i'm 47 yrs. old now) i love doing both.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

I learned the basics of knitting from my oldest sister when I was about 8 (wow, that's 60 yrs. ago!) and I still have the pair of needles that she gave me to learn on!


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

When I worked for Granco Steel back in the 60's one of the gals I worked with taught me to knit. My mother saw when of her afghans and wanted one. So I learned to knit. Guess I was 18 -19. Then I learned to crochet. 
Really got interested again 5-6 years ago and havent stopped since. I wanted to learn how to knit socks.


----------



## lilhmb (Apr 8, 2011)

What a wonderful thought! So many kids who have been diagnosed with ADD do just fine with things they love to do.


----------



## salevy (Jul 5, 2011)

My grandmother taught me to knit and crochet in 1972. 

I picked up the crocheting immediately and figured out the knitting 8 years later when she was in a nursing home senile and paralyzed.

Shari


----------



## taffy (Apr 19, 2011)

I am 86 and have been knitting now for about 80 years. First learned on a knitting noddy my Dad made for me with a cotton reel, Sometimes wonder just how many miles or kilometres of wool I have used. Yes, and I am still knitting. !!


----------



## andreah (Apr 27, 2011)

I learned to knit when I was 6-7 about 60 years ago. Of course I also learned all the other crafts my Grandma taught me like embrodery, crocheting and sewing and they all had their 'time in the sun' through the years but in my retirement I have settled on knitting as I can no longer easily see the tiny instructions for counted cross stitch.(the most favored in the past few years)Knitting has flled a huge void in my life and I hope my arthritic hands hold up!!
Andrea in Alaska


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

My mother taught me when I was about 8 and I made something or other for my doll. That was 83 years ago.


----------



## Tarheel Julie (Jun 19, 2011)

A lady who worked with my dad taught me to knit when I was about 10. She was from New Jersey, had recently moved to North Carolina, and I was fascinated by everything she did even though I found her accent a little difficult to decipher! (That was 50+ years ago.) My mother learned a couple of years later, but I still remember going to her to fix my messes. My grandmother taught me to embroider those stamped doilies that you could buy in the 5&10 cent store when I was about 8 and staying with her one summer. I don't remember actually learning to crochet, maybe that's why I find crochet directions so difficult.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Knitting: since the spring of 1954, taught by my grandmother, after I pestered her into it.
> 
> Crochet: since the summer of 1954, by my mother, who didn't want to be outdone by _her_ mother!
> 
> I turned 8 that year.


You and I are the same age, but I didn't start until age 15.


----------



## grammasam (Jul 16, 2011)

So interesting how so many learned as a child; quit; and now are having a great time knitting again.
I think part of it is all the beautiful yarns, free patterns, groups like this one, and how we all need something to do with our hands that makes us feel good.
It's a good social network for us too.
Keep it up ladies!


----------



## ydixon (Apr 22, 2011)

Became interested in knitting while my husband was stationed in Germany from watching my landlady knit, but actually learned from a Red Heart book.Knitted sweaters for my year old son while living there,about 40 years ago Didn't knit much more until after retiring about 3 years ago.Learned to crochet about the same time as knit from a book. Never knitted much while working mostly because we live in Florida and it is hot most of the time. I do enjoy the process of it, and enjoy this site to see what everyone else has knitted. I usually crochet basic baby blankets and sofa throws as gifts. I never learned to read a pattern very well, but hope to in the future.


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

Joy...83 years! You must tell me, what project was your favorite?


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

pregnant and nursing moms taking a really good Omega 3 supplement may help prevent ADHD. thereafter, give child a children's formula - look for high quality that has been tested for heavy metals, toxins, etc., read label: serving size tells how much EPA and DHA in each serving be it 1,2 or 3 soft gels etc.

Have been knitting since my husband started law school - 23 years ago - was a good way to pass away the lonely hours. My neurosurgeons told me to keep knitting after I had several brain surgeries 3 years ago. After the first surgery, I could hardly knit a single stitch much less read a pattern. Slowly, but surely I am back in the saddle!


----------



## Schubie76 (May 15, 2011)

My gramdmother taught me when I was 7 - 45 years ago. Did projects on and off through high school. Was dormant until my daughter was born in 1982. Have been very obsessed the past 14 years - since my children were in high school - it was a way to cope with waiting or watching activities.

I agree with knitting possibly helping kids with attention problems. I attend a knitting workshop each September and one of the speakers last year teaches at an "alternative" high school. She wrote curriculum for a language arts class that also included knitting and she talked about her positive experiences with the students - it brought tears to your eyes to hear her wonderful stories.


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

I taught myself to knit about 5 or 6 years ago. A couple of years before that I started out with the "Knifty Knitter" (a round loom for kniting) because I thought real knitting would be too hard to learn. After a couple of years though I decided I wanted to learn "real knitting" and bought a book to help me learn how. When I was 10 or 11 years old my mother had a book that taught a little bit about knitting and other types of needle crafts. (My mother did not knit.) I remember having my mother buy me knitting needles and yarn. I would knit a small square but that is as far as it went. I can remember thinking "what am I supposed to do with this?" I never pursued it any further until 5 or 6 years ago. I love knitting now and find it very relaxing.


----------



## MAKI (Jul 7, 2011)

Been knitting for 76 years, learnt as a child of four years, Mum set me off when she found me trying to knit with meat skewers and string.. hands are not very good now, but I keep on, with bigger needles and wool, cant hold the small ones now, but what the heck? I can always go back to crochet rugs.
cheers Maki


----------



## MaryAnn A (May 22, 2011)

Excellent thought, Jessica-Jean!


----------



## MaryAnn A (May 22, 2011)

My grandmother taught me to crochet and embroider when I was about 8. I taught myself to knit at about 24. I stopped for a while and found that I hadn't forgotten anything when I got back to it. It's been a lifesaver at times.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

I was taught by my mother when I was 8yrs with a cable pattern she was knitting one for me and I knitted one for my sister the same pattern
that was 65 yrs ago and still knitting
June


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

When I was 8, my brother gave me a "knitting machine" (similar to the knitting hoops, but a rectangle). I had fun with that for several years. My SIL taught me to crochet when I was 9 and knit when I was 10. I also took knitting in 4-H. I could only knit & purl and found that boring. I never finished an item. I crocheted a lot until in my 20s when I learned to do more than just K & P. I crochet occasionally now, but much prefer knitting. I am 49 now.


----------



## nannamarg (Jul 9, 2011)

I've been knitting for 65 yrs. taught by my aunt. I'm teaching 2 granddaughters to knit, both my daughters are good knitters when they have the time. Just finished my 1st. pair of sox and my granddaughter loves them. One of my grandsons wants to learn too, he's 5 so that should be an interesting excercise.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Have been knitting for about 30 yrs and crocheting for about 40 all self taught :-D


----------



## Margaret Read (Jul 14, 2011)

I started knitting when i was nine ,my mother taught me , when i was fourteen i knitted my neices and nephews jumpers for christmas.


----------



## jodyb83 (Feb 18, 2011)

I learned to knit in JR HIGH school. they call it middle school now .There was a class but I only learned to knit, So later on I taught myself . was sick a lot and missed a lot of school. But when WWII came along . (I was married by then) I knit sleevless vests for my husband and Brother in laws. who were in the service. This taught me a lot as i did cables up the front. I am an old grandma ,and I love knitting. Have made hats and scarves (pink and white trim ) for 2 great grand-daughters and a blanket also for the one year old. I enjoy knitting but usually just have one project at a time going. love reading all the comments. God bless all and God bless America. Jodyb83


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

my mother taught me to knit when i was 8 years old,57 years ago.i was able to knit mittens with thumbs when i was 9.i was knitting jumpers for myself at 12 (whith help from mum )at 13 i was knitting jumpers for a neighbours 2 young boys and she actually paid me for them.the money i got for that i quickly spent at our local ridding school,as i was(and still am)horse mad.havent really stopped except for short periods when i made quilts.


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

jodyb83 said:


> I learned to knit in JR HIGH school. they call it middle school now .There was a class but I only learned to knit, So later on I taught myself . was sick a lot and missed a lot of school. But when WWII came along . (I was married by then) I knit sleevless vests for my husband and Brother in laws. who were in the service. This taught me a lot as i did cables up the front. I am an old grandma ,and I love knitting. Have made hats and scarves (pink and white trim ) for 2 great grand-daughters and a blanket also for the one year old. I enjoy knitting but usually just have one project at a time going. love reading all the comments. God bless all and God bless America. Jodyb83


would love to see your work,hugs heidi.


----------



## jodyb83 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Heidi. I will see if I can get my grand-daughter to post them on here for me hugs Jodyb82


----------



## jodyb83 (Feb 18, 2011)

Jodyb83 .Hit the wrong number lol


----------



## Carolynjune3 (Feb 14, 2011)

I strated Knitting in my later 20's by an older woman she was very patient with me. I strated knitting with the yarn in my right hand. Later when Irma thought I would be able to learn to knit with the yarn in my left hand it was much easier for me and a lot quicker for me. i stoped Knitting when I moved to Oklahoma I than strated quilting and began quilting for people that wanted me to do theirs by hand. they brought me the top sheet and bottom sheet and the filler. I earned quite a bit and was very happy doing it. Now lately the great grandchildren got to coming so fast after each other that I streted knitting things for them. I had moved from my seven room house into this rent house of four rooms no room for quilting. So now I am knitting all the time. Hardly time to be on the computer till late night when I can't sleep. Being 78 I don't sleep as long. Iknow I type to much so I will end now. I guess it is because I live alone so I tend to talk or type to much please forgive me. God Bless all of you my dear knitting friends, Love, Carolynjune3


----------



## Dorabell (May 26, 2011)

I first learned to knit in school when I was about 7, mid 1940s. The teacher asked any children who could knit to sit on a chair at the front of the class. Anyone who could not knit was to stand behind a knitter and copy. I still remember the girl I stood behind, her name was Norma. The first thing I made was a purse, pale lemon colour, just a broad strip, two thirds folded up and one third folded down, with a button attached to fasten it. Loved it ever since and made all my daughter's school cardigans etc. as they grew.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

I really had to think about this. My knitting story - I properly learnt 36 years ago, aged 6 or 7. Before then, I remember sitting next to my mum just bashing plastic needles together telling her I was 'knitting' just like her. We learnt at school, girls and boys, making a teddy (mine was yellow!). I gave it up soon thereafter, starting again aged 15 or so when knitting with one huge and one standard size needle, often with fluffy wool like mohair mix, was very fashionable. I stopped again for about 6 years, then started again when I was in my 20's knitting baby clothes for friends, then my own son. I gave it up again for about 10 years, but now he's 13 and I have been clicking the needles madly for a year or so - truly, madly, at any opportunity, in the car, at friend's houses, whenever and wherever I can. At the moment I don't think I will ever give it up again. Who knows ...


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

MAKI said:


> Been knitting for 76 years, learnt as a child of four years, Mum set me off when she found me trying to knit with meat skewers and string.. hands are not very good now, but I keep on, with bigger needles and wool, cant hold the small ones now, but what the heck? I can always go back to crochet rugs.
> cheers Maki


You Go, Girl :thumbup: this is my favorite story!!!<3


----------



## Dottie Kall (Jul 27, 2011)

Taught myself to knit 50 yrs ago and then taught my Grandmother and mother how to knit. There's not a day that goes by that I don't pick up the knitting at least once and usually have 3 or 4 projects going at once. From the size of my yarn stash, I'm beginning to believe I have OCD when it comes to knitting!!!


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

flea_7943 said:


> I started knitting as a child ... over 30 years now .. back to knitting for new grandson .. :-D


Since 1954 when my grandmother found me about 4 inches from the ceiling having piled up all the loose furniture so I could balance like the Chinese acrobats. She figured I needed something to keep me more *down to earth* shall we say.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Dottie Kall said:


> Taught myself to knit 50 yrs ago and then taught my Grandmother and mother how to knit. There's not a day that goes by that I don't pick up the knitting at least once and usually have 3 or 4 projects going at once. From the size of my yarn stash, I'm beginning to believe I have OCD when it comes to knitting!!!


I can totally relate to that. I think if I didn't knit everyday, I would go stir crazy. I too have several projects on the go. As soon as I sit in my chair, I pick up my knitting. Can't watch TV unless I'm knitting.


----------



## Susiebluel (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh my heavens....I've been knitting 54 years. I don't know how that could be since I'm only 40!


----------



## jatty (Jun 15, 2011)

I learned to knit and crochet two years ago, when my sister told me that she was expecting twins. I try to challenge myself with more difficult patterns for each project. Thanks to all of you, I am continuing beyond baby items. In fact, this site keeps me going!


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

learned from my grandmother when I was nine and 56 now, so 47 years, I knit in spurts


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I started knitting 3 years ago. I took a class at LYS and have been a needle addict ever since. I started with scarves and now I am having a blast knitting baby clothes, hats, wraps etc.
As for crochet about 20 years ago, but only did afghans. Now with the help of some very talented ladies in this forum I am crocheting a sweet little baby jacket.


----------



## Aslan (May 22, 2011)

I'm 71 but my head insists I'm 35. I'm sticking with the head, Susiebluel


----------



## Lynnpick56 (Jul 24, 2011)

NyackGal said:


> Since I was 18...now 67,but I took off years at a time.My main projects are sweaters for my twin grandkids(now almost 12),but I can't wait to try socks.I've done bulky slipper socks,but I want to do the real deal-4 needle, turn the heel ,socks.I need to keep challenging myself!


Hi I agree we have to keep learning new techniques. This year I've taught myself to knit socks on five DPN's and now want to master 'entrelac' I teach knitting to beginners. Most of my students are in there early twenties and even quite a few in their thirties. They say they wish they had been taught at school. But never had the chance!


----------



## Lynnpick56 (Jul 24, 2011)

PS I forgot to say I was taught but my maternal grandmother at the age of about six/seven ish. Also embroidery and cross stitch. Thank you nana you gave me a gift that has lasted all my life and out of which I can make a living out of. :thumbup:


----------



## jankate (May 31, 2011)

47 years, was taught by my mother as child.


----------



## Lynnpick56 (Jul 24, 2011)

God Bless all the nana's that taught all of us how to knit. Will our grandchildren say the same about us.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Mrs Chief said:
> 
> 
> > I appreiate you Pam. Thought I was bad. Have had a knitting machine for two months now and have, as yet, not used it. I am getting ready. Just a slow starter!!!LOL
> ...


He he we should start a club!!


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

rosaposa13 said:



> i learned to crochet from my Great Grandma when i was about 8 years old, she taught me to do chain stitch, then passed away before I visited her for the next lesson.I had to wait until I was 22 and learned at a local craft group. I only do basic crochet but I do love it. I learned to knit at a fairly young age from my mother and teacher at school.
> 
> I agree with you Jessica Jean, if kids were able to do knit or crochet etc their idle hands would be busy and they would appreciate the effort that goes into making things. I know that around here nobody seems to have time to teach them these skills anymore and most Mothers and Fathers can't knit or crochet anyway....where is a grandma when you need one.


I'm a grandma....and I'm teaching my 6 yr old grandson to knit. We're just getting started, but I'm amazed what nice stitches he does. I'm so proud of him.


----------



## knits4charity (Mar 1, 2011)

My Mom taught me to crochet when I was about 8. I double-crocheted little rugs for my doll house. Mom was not a knitter, so I taught myself when I was in my early 20's...made slippers, hats, scarves & mittens for my own children. Made a cardigan sweater for my two year old, but he never wore it. I couldn't figure out how to put the grosgrain ribbon on it for the buttons & button-holes. 
I didn't knit for many years...then took a class at a lys to do a pullover sweater with a cable running on the front. I loved that thing....and when we moved it came up missing. Now I knit for my family (those that want it) and I hope I can keep going till they come to haul me off. (grin)


----------



## millerbea (Jun 23, 2011)

I stared knitting long,long time ago before I came to the States(in Argentina)50 years?I never stop,now these days I knit socks,and anything that is a chalenge


----------



## elissa57 (Jun 3, 2011)

Carolynjune3 said:


> I strated Knitting in my later 20's by an older woman she was very patient with me. I strated knitting with the yarn in my right hand. Later when Irma thought I would be able to learn to knit with the yarn in my left hand it was much easier for me and a lot quicker for me. i stoped Knitting when I moved to Oklahoma I than strated quilting and began quilting for people that wanted me to do theirs by hand. they brought me the top sheet and bottom sheet and the filler. I earned quite a bit and was very happy doing it. Now lately the great grandchildren got to coming so fast after each other that I streted knitting things for them. I had moved from my seven room house into this rent house of four rooms no room for quilting. So now I am knitting all the time. Hardly time to be on the computer till late night when I can't sleep. Being 78 I don't sleep as long. Iknow I type to much so I will end now. I guess it is because I live alone so I tend to talk or type to much please forgive me. God Bless all of you my dear knitting friends, Love, Carolynjune3


I think that you are typing "just the right amount!" I love "listening" to all you are writing, and if you enjoy spending the time with "us" then I, for one, will be happy to read what you write. If others think that you are "rambling" then they can just scroll past your messages.

Sooooo.....if you can't sleep, or feel lonely, PLEASE be sure to share your thoughts with us! No need for any apologies....after all, isn't that what this site is all about?
elissa


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

I've been knitting for so long that I can't remember when I began. I believe I started knitting as a child making clothes for my Barbie Doll.


----------



## luvs2knit (May 20, 2011)

I can't remember exactly, but I would say it was around 1964 and I made a short sleeve sweater which I still wear today. I haven't knit on a consistent basis since then, but I do pick it up and am now much more dedicated to it. I like working on socks and am looking forward to the forthcoming SAL.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

I love all these stories! I also love all the things that I have learned from this site, and in life..


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

loisdenise said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > trudes said:
> ...


The first time I saw my SIL crocheting in church, I found it very inappropriate. Then she explained that with her bipolar, if she crocheted she could make it through the meetings, if not she was lucky to stay 15 min. before she had to leave. If you explained why you are doing it, I am sure people would be more understanding. It is better to be in church than not.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I have been knitting since 1963. I took classes at Sears Department Store.


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

Dottie Kall said:


> Taught myself to knit 50 yrs ago and then taught my Grandmother and mother how to knit. There's not a day that goes by that I don't pick up the knitting at least once and usually have 3 or 4 projects going at once. From the size of my yarn stash, I'm beginning to believe I have OCD when it comes to knitting!!!


That is a different story. Most learn from Mother or Grandmother, not teach them!


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

What I love about what I am hearing is that you are NEVER TOO YOUNG OR NEVER TOO OLD TO KNIT!!! That is so encouraging.


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

My mother taught me to knit when I was eight and that was over 45 years ago! I just picked it up again about three years ago. I also learned to crochet about the same time, but I've always liked knitting better.


----------



## jatty (Jun 15, 2011)

elissa57 said:


> Carolynjune3 said:
> 
> 
> > I strated Knitting in my later 20's by an older woman she was very patient with me. I strated knitting with the yarn in my right hand. Later when Irma thought I would be able to learn to knit with the yarn in my left hand it was much easier for me and a lot quicker for me. i stoped Knitting when I moved to Oklahoma I than strated quilting and began quilting for people that wanted me to do theirs by hand. they brought me the top sheet and bottom sheet and the filler. I earned quite a bit and was very happy doing it. Now lately the great grandchildren got to coming so fast after each other that I streted knitting things for them. I had moved from my seven room house into this rent house of four rooms no room for quilting. So now I am knitting all the time. Hardly time to be on the computer till late night when I can't sleep. Being 78 I don't sleep as long. Iknow I type to much so I will end now. I guess it is because I live alone so I tend to talk or type to much please forgive me. God Bless all of you my dear knitting friends, Love, Carolynjune3
> ...


----------



## jatty (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry! I hit the send button too soon. Elissa, what a lovely message you posted to CarolynJune. It was so thoughtful, and I agree. Yes, we are all here for each other, and not only for craft advice.


----------



## sheila72 (Feb 21, 2011)

my grand mother taught me thesimple first steps in knitting, I could do washclothes. I was about 8, my mom taught me to crochet about the same time, and again I did wash clothes. I really started to get serious when i was teaching school and had hall duty, or computer lab duty, there was not much to do, walk around the room on occasion to make sure the kids were on task. Then some of the kids wanted to learn to crochet. My biggest success was a young man. He could make hats, lots of hats his friends all had him make them.
I retired in 96, one of my friends talked me into entering our local county fair. I now have an entry list I follow, go down the items for knit and crochet. LOL, I like the extra stuff I have, our church is a good place to bless people . The fair has forced me to expand my boundries. You not only have to be good, you have to do things a bit different.
I' m 73. so that make it 65 years of needle work. When the kids were little I sewed a lot, all their dresses, their shirts and pants. OH yes and I knit them hats,I made their coats and jackets, we were not very well off and 4 kids kept me busy.


----------



## BISHOP (May 2, 2011)

My children can't knit, no matter how many times they tried, and the grand daughters want nothing to do with it. So long as I can supply mittens, hats and afgans they are happy. It gives me something to do besides knitting for charity


----------



## jodyb83 (Feb 18, 2011)

this is to Heidi in Australia. I enjoyed your reply to me and you said you would love to see some of my knitting So , If I can, I will get my grand- daughter to come in here(I am in my bedroom where my computer is ) and send the pictures . She is extremely busy . She is very Artistic and sells a lot of her hand painted glassware and plates and platters etc. So I hope she has time. This is for all to enjoy. I hope you like the Blanket and the hats and scarves. I made the Blanket from an old pattern for a dish cloth that a cousin of mine sent me years ago. I just sorta made up my own pattern, as I wanted to make it in several colors .It turned out pretty. The colors aren't as bright in the picture as they really are. I crocheted all around it in Pink when I was finished with the knitting. enjoy Jodyb83


----------



## sam43616 (Jul 28, 2011)

I have been knitting now for about 48 years. Crocheting for about 52. I think this hobby helped me to keep my sanity.


----------



## jodyb83 (Feb 18, 2011)

Here are the pictures love jodyb83


----------



## jodyb83 (Feb 18, 2011)

Couldn't get her tonight Maybe tomorrow sorry hugs Jodyb83


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

Lotty said:


> I've been knitting for so long that I can't remember when I began. I believe I started knitting as a child making clothes for my Barbie Doll.


hi lotty,i see that you have just recently joined us,WELCOME,we would love to see some of your work when you feel ready.


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

jodyb83 said:


> this is to Heidi in Australia. I enjoyed your reply to me and you said you would love to see some of my knitting So , If I can, I will get my grand- daughter to come in here(I am in my bedroom where my computer is ) and send the pictures . She is extremely busy . She is very Artistic and sells a lot of her hand painted glassware and plates and platters etc. So I hope she has time. This is for all to enjoy. I hope you like the Blanket and the hats and scarves. I made the Blanket from an old pattern for a dish cloth that a cousin of mine sent me years ago. I just sorta made up my own pattern, as I wanted to make it in several colors .It turned out pretty. The colors aren't as bright in the picture as they really are. I crocheted all around it in Pink when I was finished with the knitting. enjoy Jodyb83


hi jody,please ask your g,daughter again,tell her as a craft person herself,she knows how important it is to share your work with other craft people.we all like to share our work whatever it is.hope she will be able to spare you a few minutes.hugs to you and g.daughter.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

60 years.


----------



## Suesea (Jan 24, 2011)

I knit on the beach all the time - I love it!


----------



## akgardener (Jul 29, 2011)

I learned to knit in junior high school. We lived with my grandparents for a few months while some work was done on our house. I think she tried to teach all seven of us (boys and girls) but I am the only one that continues to knit. That was in the 60's. Recently have had arm problems so am not able to knit as much as I want to. I actually slowed down the healing process for a while because knitting is my relaxation and I needed it. I also knit in church sometimes. Keeping my hands busy helps my mind to focus. I go to a church where it I am not criticized for it.


----------



## jodyb83 (Feb 18, 2011)

Here are the pictures


----------



## jodyb83 (Feb 18, 2011)

Heidi: finally got it done What have you made recently?Would love to see your work too hugs and god bless Jodyb83


----------



## jodyb83 (Feb 18, 2011)

Heidi: You have to go to page 23 to see the pictures. I don't know why . hope you like them Love Jodyb83


----------



## dianm (Jun 4, 2011)

My grandmother taught me to crochet and to darn socks. We use to crochet edging on handkerchiefs for Christmas presents. She could not read a pattern nor did she know the names of the stitches so I just learned to crochet what she told me to do. Years later I had to learn stitches and to read patterns, was like a whole new world. Darning socks was just something we did as a chore usually day after washing day. I was surprised the other day to see a whole e-book on how to darn never thought of it as a skill


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

jodyb83 said:


> Heidi: You have to go to page 23 to see the pictures. I don't know why . hope you like them Love Jodyb83


hi jody,thank your grandaughter for posting the pictures,you do lovely work,i love the colours in your blanket.who are the little beanies and scarfes for?i have only posted pictures 2 times,i still work part-time so dont have a great deal of time.if you want to see what i have posted in the past,go to search on the top of the page and print in Leaf blanket finished,and First time i am showing my work.i have made other things but not posted them.hugs jody


----------



## Bean (Jul 4, 2011)

I agree, everything is just beautiful! I just finished several baby blankets for a new grandson in NJ,...they loved them! I also am working on one for a girl who does my hair. they are so fun to do and work up fast!


----------



## Newstitchaday (Jun 11, 2011)

I taught myself to knit last summer and crochet last fall. I'm hooked. Now I'm working on my master knitter certification and started a bunch of sites about knitting! I love the community and the craft!


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

I learned to knit - taught by my father - in 1961 just before my youngest brother was born. I haven't stopped since. Knitting and crochet are my stress relievers.


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

Please tell me where one does a master knitters certification. sounds fantastic


----------



## jodyb83 (Feb 18, 2011)

Heidi: The little hats and scarves are for my great-granddaughters One is 4 yrs old and the other one is 1 year old I made the blanket for the 1 yr. old but it is large enough for the two of them to use if they sleep in the same bed in the winter time. They live in Missouri and it gets really cold there in the winter. I live in Florida. But they are all coming to see me in Sept. I will search for your picture soon. thanks love and hugs dear friend ,Jodyb83


----------



## HoneyR1949 (Mar 31, 2011)

Been knitting since 1971 and taught myself to crochet at the same time. Love it and do either every chance I get. A very satisfying way to pass the time and make friends by knitting or crocheting in public.


----------



## nancyjean (Aug 4, 2011)

When I was in 6th grade (196?) my friends and I found an old broken softball on the schools field. We opened it up and found all this grey yarn. At lunch break one of my friends brought out 2 very sharp pencils and taught me how to knit. It came out looking like an elephants head with a trunk (don't know if I was increasing or decreasing). After that I took up crocheting. Then about 17 years ago I was sitting with a neighbor she knitting a sweater for her 3 year old son, and I crocheting something, I don't remember what. I told her that I was going to go and find a crochet sweater pattern for my 18 month old son. If I didn't find one by the end of the week I was going to buy some needles and yarn and make her teach me to knit all over again. That afternoon I bought one of those Learn to Knit in a Day books and taught myself to knit. I now always have a WIP and teach anyone who will sit still long enough to learn.


----------



## jodyb83 (Feb 18, 2011)

That sounds really interesting. Glad you taught yourself to knit. it is a very good hobby to have but it is more than a hobby to me. it is so interesting to find just the right pattern to fit the person's personality that you are going to knit something for. Right now I am knitting a scarf for my sister who lives in MO. It is so hot there now, she won't want it til Christmas.Also I have a niece who is going thru CHEMO right now and she has lost her hair so i want to knit her a Chemo hat. I know a lot of you have done this kind of knitting and have said what kind of yarn to use and I need a pattern and need to know what kind of yarn to buy and what size needles to use.she is in Arkansas so it is terribly hot there over 100 degrees. So I would appreciate any advice as I have never done this before. Thanks to all . you guys are so helpfuland so knowledgeable. So I thank you in advance Jodyb 83


----------



## mrsfig65 (Aug 10, 2011)

My sister-in-law taught my 8-yr-old daughter 46 years ago. I was intrigued so asked my daughter to teach me how to cast on, knit, purl, cast off. From there I took it on my own and have been learning ever since.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

I started knitting in high school. Self taught, first thing I made was a buttoned cardigan sweater. Wore it out years later. Stopped till had children who kept losing their mittens all the time. So made mittens only for a short time. Self taught crocheter. Made large afghan 2 years ago and since then have made numerous afghans. Just took up knitting again recently and really enjoy it.


----------



## Mitchell (Nov 11, 2011)

I have been knitting since 2008, when I saw an ultimate sweater machine at Jo-Anns while waiting for my wife to do something. 

I called them (Bond) and told them what I thought of their Mo$%^&* Fu%^& knitting machine. 

I finally figured it out, after pulling out about 74 miles of yarn.


----------



## Margaret Read (Jul 14, 2011)

I have been knitting since i was ten,my mother taught me when i was thirteen i made aii my neices and nephews Jerseys for christmas.


----------

